# Badminton XC thread



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Sorry but I'm just too excited! Done all my jobs and impatiently waiting for it to start and it's only 10.40am!! 

So pippa has withdrawn Mirage D'elle and mary Apache Sauce xx


----------



## Sanolly (24 April 2011)

Glad you posted this, what channel is it on?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Does anyone have a link to watch it on the BBC website yet? 

(No freeview in my area of the Peaks - argh!)


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (24 April 2011)

You and me both! I'm trying to find things to do to keep myself busy until the action starts lol

Disappointed that we won't get to see Apache Sauce, I just love that horse


----------



## thumperbos (24 April 2011)

It's on BBC ref button on sky in 45 mins!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Glad you posted this, what channel is it on?
		
Click to expand...

The TV coverage is 11.45 onwards on the BBC Red Button as far as I know


----------



## thumperbos (24 April 2011)

Sorry 'red' button!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

so excited! though I thought it started at 11, so I now have to wait an extra 45min!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Feel like i'm about two and it's Xmas  how sad am I!!


----------



## FigJam (24 April 2011)

Booo to starting later, I'd got myself and Nic all excited about it starting at 10.45am on the red button!  Now trying to not clock watch until it comes on at 11.45am instead...!


----------



## silverstar (24 April 2011)

Why has Mary with drawn Apache Sauce? Is it due to the ground conditions?


----------



## teagreen (24 April 2011)

silverstar said:



			Why has Mary with drawn Apache Sauce? Is it due to the ground conditions?
		
Click to expand...

Clare Balding says it's because her dressage score isn't good enough. On hard ground, I suppose she's got a point, why risk it if you aren't going to win. But then again I can see why people won't like it.


----------



## Zuzan (24 April 2011)

I can't see Kings Temptress in the running order either.. or Ruth Edge's Nick of Thyme..  looks like qutie a few more have withdrawn..


----------



## HHO admin (24 April 2011)

While watching the action on red button, come and join us at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/badminton2011live/ for our interactive service where you can share your comments on the action and take part in our trivia quiz.


----------



## Santa_Claus (24 April 2011)

I'm sitting ready and waiting to watch at the lake!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Kings temptress was withdrawn before competition started (had 3 entered but only allowed 2)

Not sure about ruth edge's but sure that was withdrawn before hand too xx


----------



## sonjafoers (24 April 2011)

I'm sitting here with the red button menu on my screen just waiting for snooker to bu***r off and badminton to replace it!!

My easter eggs are helping me pass the time


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yeah chocolate is on the menu this afternoon but no liquid so I don't have to get up to wee ;-))


----------



## kickonchaps (24 April 2011)

I AM SO EXCITED I THINK A BIT OF WEE CAME OUT 

Do kind of wish it was raining outside though and I didn't feel so awful for skipping a beautiful sunny Sunday... wish the stupid horse would exercise himself


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Horses all ridden and mucked out in record time this morning, have now sat down with the remaining chocolate and remote and am ready to go. Getting very excited!!

It's a shame Pippa has withdrawn, would have been lovely to see her riding back round Badders. I can see why she has pulled out though.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

lol kickonchaps!! 


I'm ready too with mum and gran in tow! We're just watching the homescreen at the moment...too cool


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			lol kickonchaps!! 


I'm ready too with mum and gran in tow! We're just watching the homescreen at the moment...too cool
		
Click to expand...

Glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Waiting for the streaming link to pop up on BBC Sport website, really can't wait!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Well I've found myself getting quite into the snooker on the homepage whilst waiting for Badders to start, might just carry on watching that 

I joke, so excited about the XC


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

We're off!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Here we go girlies


----------



## FigJam (24 April 2011)

Hooray, coverage is a go!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Nice to finally see a bit of dressage..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the running order for today?


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx

have been a few WD though, not totally sure who


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Horses all ridden and mucked out in record time this morning, have now sat down with the remaining chocolate and remote and am ready to go. Getting very excited!!
		
Click to expand...

lol me too, never managed to get everything done by this early before!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yeah we've started  bit late off the mark but I was shovelling food down by throat.

Peanutbutterdragon - list is on badminton website  xx


----------



## Santa_Claus (24 April 2011)

Ruth didn't have  2! Well may have been a second originally entered but she def only did one dressage test and only withdraws after trot up were Tina and Pippa!

Nearly time to start!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx

have been a few WD though, not totally sure who
		
Click to expand...

Thanks lovely, have my three windows open now: running order, BBC Online, Badders XC thread  Bliss!


----------



## kickonchaps (24 April 2011)

'The service you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable'.......


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Katie_B is alot more technical then me!


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

Morning everyone!!! I probably won't say much, but I really enjoyed watching the WEG with you all so I thought I would join you for Badminton. Much better than watching it on your own! 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Katie_B is alot more technical then me!
		
Click to expand...

Lol - I'm not too technical either, luckily I have the OH in house Mac support!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Katie_B is alot more technical then me!
		
Click to expand...

Nah not really...Badders related tabs are the only ones I have open atm, it was easy to find!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

5mins to go......


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

does anyone else find Ruth Edge's make up slightly....theatrical? (lovely test though!)


----------



## JCWHITE (24 April 2011)

Graphics look good on the telly


----------



## EveningStar (24 April 2011)

Wahoo FEItv is a go. its 11pm over here, I think I've got a good hour in me lol at least I'll get to watch a few of the NZers


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I am sooo excited! Had a major panic as laptop wouldn't switch on and I was terrified it wouldn't be on the red button!! 
But it is, and I stole OH's laptop 

finished work at 11, checked horse was still alive after her first night out, rushed home and back into PJs, cold pizza, easter eggs and pepsi on hand and I can even see the TV from the toilet  
Mally has lost a shoe so I don't even need to feel guilty about not riding


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

There's AN...and he's off!!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Love how calm AN and avebury are, Mr Cool   and we're off!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yeah, we're off xx


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I am sooo excited! Had a major panic as laptop wouldn't switch on and I was terrified it wouldn't be on the red button!! 
But it is, and I stole OH's laptop 

finished work at 11, checked horse was still alive after her first night out, rushed home and back into PJs, cold pizza, easter eggs and pepsi on hand and I can even see the TV from the toilet  
Mally has lost a shoe so I don't even need to feel guilty about not riding 

Click to expand...

Crikey hun, haven't bumped into you on here in yonks, hope you're well!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I do love how AN rides xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Anyone know how Rayef is bred?


----------



## EveningStar (24 April 2011)

Go Avebury he is very much one of my favourites


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Crikey hun, haven't bumped into you on here in yonks, hope you're well! 

Click to expand...

Does that mean you've not met the new pony!?  Surely there's no one left in the world that hasn't heard about my new pony!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I do love how AN rides xx
		
Click to expand...

yup and how Avebury runs  Lovely combination


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

he's dutch but unknown, says on his biog on the website


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Woohoo!!!! Gutted no PF!!!


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

Easter egg - check
Telly on - check
Heart in mouth - check


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Didn't know about the change re frangable pins.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Bit lucky there!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

is the online working for anyone??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Does that mean you've not met the new pony!?  Surely there's no one left in the world that hasn't heard about my new pony!! 

Click to expand...

Lol - feel free to PM/ brief me!! I'm all ears!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Made the Colt Pond look like Intro! Flawless


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Interesting that he took the option the there, I expect a couple will after last year.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			is the online working for anyone??
		
Click to expand...

This is where I'm watching 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8654548.stm

Working well so far *touches wood*


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Loving the hat cam, looks like a fancy pom pom!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Was trying to work out what the beejees is on Georgies hat silk, but I assume it's a heltmet cam? Would be interesting to see the footage...


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I'm already making good headway through my Easter egg....uh oh! 

Think that downhill roll top is going to cause some probes on such a fast course


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

WOW through that water!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Pure class through the water


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Jack is Dutch as well. 

How different the first two horses are in way of going


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Georgie and her pone seem to be on different wavelengths... well sat though!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Lol - feel free to PM/ brief me!! I'm all ears! 

Click to expand...

Click on the link in my sig for her blog, it's probably the easiest as I do tend to go on about her 
(Hen is still going strong, but is fully retired, so being her chef d'equipe and barking instructions from the sidelines)

Her (distant) cousin is going XC later on, Fernhill Gloster Rebel, so looking forward to that


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Awesome, we get to see the footage from headcam tomorrow in BBC footage


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Had my heart in my mouth with georgie then!


----------



## EveningStar (24 April 2011)

chuffing hell birthday night isn't jumping amazingly?


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Sorry to basically repeat  but AN rode the second water so beautifully as well!


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

AN is making this look so easy, very deceptive. Was a bit concerned by avebury chipping in lots of strides early on but has got in the flow. Birthday Night looks like he's having great fun, taking strides out!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Click on the link in my sig for her blog, it's probably the easiest as I do tend to go on about her 
(Hen is still going strong, but is fully retired, so being her chef d'equipe and barking instructions from the sidelines)

Her (distant) cousin is going XC later on, Fernhill Gloster Rebel, so looking forward to that 

Click to expand...

Oooh fab! Will pop along and drool/follow later on - give me something to look forward to after XC comedown!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very well ridden mr n, made it look easy xx


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Beautiful ride by Andrew


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

AN 7 secs under with a long route, looks like a quick course!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

WOOOOOOOO! AN home clear!!!!!!     Lovely ride


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Had my heart in my mouth with georgie then!
		
Click to expand...

Been a couple of moments like that for me too!









I am not ashamed to admit I just cheered AN from my sofa as he came home


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Well ridden through the water by georgie, Love the way she patted the horse for making a big effort for her!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yes birthday night looks like he's enjoying taking strides out, georgie not so much!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

I just love this horse! Go Aoife


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

LOVE Aoife's horse and she rides amazingly. Horse is so neat and quick with his feet.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Doesn't look like LW is having a easy ride xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			I am not ashamed to admit I just cheered AN from my sofa as he came home 

Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

And well ridden georgie xx


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Hello all!  

Laura off next, eak!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Well done georgie, not the neatest of rides but very well ridden


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (24 April 2011)

IMO georgie's done incredibly well to get home clear and almost inside the time, despite a few sticky moments..


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Love how easy some of these horses and riders make this look, it's not until you see the less experienced combinations go that you realise just how tricky some of these questions are!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Go laura!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Go Laura and Rayef! Hope she gets a lovely ride


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go laura xx


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

Good luck, Laura!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go the Jack lookalike!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Rayef is a cracker, fingers crossed for Laura


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Agree, LW looking like it's not the funnest ride she's eveer had!!


----------



## Pipkin (24 April 2011)

Well ridden by Georgie!!! C`mon Laura!!!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

love that bounce of brushes in the woods


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Well ridden by Laura!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Anyone know which are the oldest horses taking part and their ages?


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			love that bounce of brushes in the woods
		
Click to expand...

They all seem to be riding it really nicely and really respecting it


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Anyone know which are the oldest horses taking part and their ages?
		
Click to expand...

Lenamore at 19?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Inigo jones looked like he was tiring at the end but well done Lucy


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Well done to Lucy after her difficult spring


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Anyone know which are the oldest horses taking part and their ages?
		
Click to expand...

Commanche is 18 i think, I'll have to check.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Rayef and Laura beautifully over the bank!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Rayef has got a gorgeous stride, really covers the ground with so little effort!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

This is very inspiring, was feeling guilty about wasting a sundays riding but will drag myself out later i think (if im not silly with the easter egg and make myself sick


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Didn't realise lenamore was 19. Love that little horse!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Rayef has got a gorgeous stride, really covers the ground with so little effort!
		
Click to expand...

He's eating it up, looks like a great pace


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			He's eating it up, looks like a great pace 

Click to expand...

Well speedy


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

think Laura is riding like a World Champ, so impressed


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Nicola Wilson's Buzz half brother


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			He's eating it up, looks like a great pace 

Click to expand...


Bet he feels wonderful!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Laura is riding beautifully!! Rayef really listens to her. Lovely to watch xx


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Didn't realise lenamore was 19. Love that little horse!
		
Click to expand...

he's either 18 or 19 I think (sure he was 17/18 when he one burleigh last year)


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

nicola wilson best so far through those flower tubs


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

oh no!!!!!!!! gutted


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			Well speedy 

Click to expand...

Indeed  So quick away from fences.

Forgot Nicola Wilson had two, though OB was looking a bit different


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Oh no! Poor NW and Bee, they were looking lovely!


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

such a shame, good on her for noticing so quick


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

oh no nicola!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Lenamore and Commanche both 18

Ouch, big hit on the stifle. Such a shame they had looked cracking up to then.


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Yuck looked nasty what a shame


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Oh damn, damn, damn!  Absolutely gutted at Nicola having to pull up


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

really hope he's ok


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh poor Nicola and Bee!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Gutted for Nicola Wilson, he was looking fab, hope it's just a knock and nothing serious


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh no!!!! Hope horse is ok and it's just bruising xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Such a shame for Nicola but great she realised quickly, as you'd expect of an experiences rider, but unlike someone


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Oh no poor nicola   Was really enjoying that round


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

That's a shame for Nicola, prob a long walk home now! Hoping the horse is ok


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Wonder if anyone else will give the corners a go now? After the thread the other day, I don't think WFP will!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ouch hope that's just bruising.


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

LC has really impressed, lovely round, looking bit weary but awesome riding


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

WOOOOOO Well done Laura


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Well done Laura


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Fab round for Laura


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Rayed tired but so well ridden by Laura


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very very well done laura and for nursing him home at the end xx


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Go Toddy!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Toddy!


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Poor Nicola Wilson, hope the horse Beed Diplomatic is ok  bet that will put alot of people off going the straight way!
Well done to Laura Collett and Rayef, great riding and very stylish


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Mark Todd!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

GO MILES! I LOVE THIS HORSE! Groomed for  him in 06, Love him!!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Woop, come on Toddy!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

TODDY! whoooooooooooooop


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Toddy!   Legend


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Bloody yapping dog! Grrrr


----------



## FigJam (24 April 2011)

Agree, really good riding by Laura Collett, so pleased she had a clear round, wonder if the time pens will be influential by the end of tomorrow?!  

Real shame for Nicola Wilson there, they looked great at the Shogun Hollow too and were the first pair brave enough to try the direct route at corners, it did look a heavy hit to his stifle, fingers crossed it's nothing serious.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Toddy still looks so fantastic, wish I could ride that in balance no matter what!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Toddy Toddy Toddy! I really wish he'd name a horse 'On your Todd' Would be amazing!


----------



## FigJam (24 April 2011)

Oh and whoop whoop, go Caroline Powell.  Looking forward to seeing Lenamore in action later.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Toddy still looks so fantastic, wish I could ride that in balance no matter what!
		
Click to expand...

can promise you are not the only one


----------



## Pipkin (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Bloody yapping dog! Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

The dogs are really really annoying me!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Bloody yapping dog! Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

Its really annoying me too.  If that were my dog I would have moved further away from the fence (and strangled the dog ).


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Bloody yapping dog! Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

just wondering who the poor jockey who is to be chased by the obligatory dog is going to be this year?!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Beautiful over the Hollow, looked effortless!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Toddy Toddy Toddy! I really wish he'd name a horse 'On your Todd' Would be amazing! 

Click to expand...

Snorted cola over keyboard, winner!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Woooo go Maaaark


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Toddy was awesome through the hollow!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

So lovely to watch Toddy, he really is a legend


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Its such a shame, but as in everyday life, the few irresponsible dog owners will probably spoil it for the rest of us by causing dogs to be banned from such events.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Toddy Toddy Toddy! I really wish he'd name a horse 'On your Todd' Would be amazing! 

Click to expand...

Maybe he doesn't "get it" being an honnary brit


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Major Milestone looks a lot less green than at burghley last year. making it look like a pn!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Literally flowed over the hollow, he's so engaging to watch!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I do think that dogs should be banned! It must be very off putting xx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Its really annoying me too.  If that were my dog I would have moved further away from the fence (and strangled the dog ).
		
Click to expand...


If it was you, you'd get told you shouldn't take such dangerous dogs out in public


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Toddy still looks so fantastic, wish I could ride that in balance no matter what!
		
Click to expand...

I was just admiring his balance


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

whens the best time to nip out and get an easter egg and icecream! :-0 not right sitting and watching it without chocolate!!

is it just me that gets annoyed when the horses are jumping and there is a dog on the side going bannanas! thats must be abit off putting. :-/

eta- clearly im not the only one who is annoyed by the dogs ;-)


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

how tall is MT?... I don't remember him being that tall???...


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

brilliant.


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

made the direct route through those corners look easy!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I just love how Mark Todd seems to just steer his horse gently and then go with it - he just sets a rhythm and then goes with the horse however it sorts it's striding out 


And fair play, showing evyone how the direct route is done


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

please keep up the commentary, its all that is keeping me going atm due to bbc AND FEI not working


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Toddy you're a legend!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Toddy great through the corners!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

even the legend looked a little wobbly through the corners


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Its really annoying me too.  If that were my dog I would have moved further away from the fence (and strangled the dog ).
		
Click to expand...

This  



PeanutButterDragon said:



			Snorted cola over keyboard, winner! 

Click to expand...

Me too!   -diet coke in my case...hoping it'll counteract the Maltesers egg I'm currently snarfing through


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Am very grateful to *PeanutButterDragon* for the link - can you provide me with another 'puter so I can watch fullscreen AND follow this thread?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Thank god someone did the corners on the straight!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			please keep up the commentary, its all that is keeping me going atm due to bbc AND FEI not working       

Click to expand...

Doesn't  this link work?


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

well sat Toddy!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Slightly hairy there mr t xx


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

WHOOOHH MT through the water!!!!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

You and Mally will be here next yr K!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Hairy moment and a half at the water there!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Am very grateful to *PeanutButterDragon* for the link - can you provide me with another 'puter so I can watch fullscreen AND follow this thread? 

Click to expand...

I've shrunk HHO to silly proportions, lots of scrolling so that badders screen is always viewable. Painful, but needs must


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

God imagine if he'd fallen in the water, I'd have died of shock!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

bet he's thanking his lucky stars he did go quick at the corners as he had time to correct that c*** up! fair play though he knew e-x-a-c-t-l-y where he was going for plan b


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			If it was you, you'd get told you shouldn't take such dangerous dogs out in public 

Click to expand...

True.  Actually I took Evil to Weston Park last year, half expecting to have to make an early exit cos she barked at the horses and she was good as gold.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			You and Mally will be here next yr K!  

Click to expand...


Nah, Burghley this year, then I'll save her for the Olympics next year


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

whoever wanted their easter egg  break go now as next horse not till 12.40


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Horse looked 'intresting' through Huntsmans!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Caroline's horse looked very fresh on finishing


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			God imagine if he'd fallen in the water, I'd have died of shock!! 

Click to expand...

I put the glass of coke down to save spraying laptop again if he'd fallen off


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Hehe  Wouldnt suprise me, have you set up a tv for her to watch? Shes bound to be able to jump it after watching a few go round


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Toddy is having his work cut out for him!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

FigJam said:



			Oh and whoop whoop, go Caroline Powell.  Looking forward to seeing Lenamore in action later. 

Click to expand...

Me too I love him!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I need to wee!!!!! Already, why can't my bladder wait! Just going to have to MT finish 1st xx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			True.  Actually I took Evil to Weston Park last year, half expecting to have to make an early exit cos she barked at the horses and she was good as gold.
		
Click to expand...

Otto never barks anyway, but he wouldn't want to attract the horses attention, he reckons horses are far too scary to mess with!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			whoever wanted their easter egg  break go now as next horse not till 12.40
		
Click to expand...

I'm having trouble remembering its not sky+ and keep trying to pause/rewind, esp to watch toddy at the water


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done Mark xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Lovely round for Toddy  Liking Major's tail carriage


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Flippin heck over no 1 with miles to spare!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Hehe  Wouldnt suprise me, have you set up a tv for her to watch? Shes bound to be able to jump it after watching a few go round 

Click to expand...

She'd have to know what she was doing, she'd being doing it alone!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Is this the Lauren who did fantastically at Burghley last year?


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Who have we got coming up soon? I need a coke to potentially spill everywhere in excitement/surprise/outrage/glee lol but I don't want to miss anything!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

pf commentating later, yay


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			I'm having trouble remembering its not sky+ and keep trying to pause/rewind, esp to watch toddy at the water
		
Click to expand...

same its rubish and you cant record it


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Don't like MT horse looks like a tank . But like his stickability. Where are these hat cams going to be shown?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

This Lauren Shannon is far too pretty to be such a good rider, it's not fair


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			I'm having trouble remembering its not sky+ and keep trying to pause/rewind, esp to watch toddy at the water
		
Click to expand...

LOL, that's the first thing I did, reach for the rewind button!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

There we go, yes it is apparently!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Look at his scope! - he looks like a pingy pony!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Envious of Lauren Shannon's lower leg position!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Llewellyn said:



			Don't like MT horse looks like a tank . 




			That's one athletic tank 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

There is Mr WFP, looking calm as ever.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

considering she (I think) shattered her pelvis in that awful car crash in 05/06 it's even more impressive!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Ooh, here we go - WFP heading to start box


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

nope, nothing works


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

God laurens horse has got some ping!!

Go William xx


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Envious of Lauren Shannon's lower leg position!
		
Click to expand...

I'm Envious of her all together really


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Cash said:





Llewellyn said:



			Don't like MT horse looks like a tank . 




			That's one athletic tank 

Click to expand...

true but doesn't look a very pleasent ride.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			nope, nothing works   

Click to expand...

Try changing your browser, download Firefox or something, that might help.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Love Laurens balance!!! Jumped the colt pond so nicley!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

apparently Toddy said that the course didn't really suit major milestone as it was quite trusty in places. He's optimistic about land vision.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			considering she (I think) shattered her pelvis in that awful car crash in 05/06 it's even more impressive!!
		
Click to expand...



Her second ride is retiring to be a Mum after Badminton, so I really hope she has a storming round on her too!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Envious of Lauren Shannon's lower leg position!
		
Click to expand...

Where's she at ater stressage?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

I'm with Firefox - try it!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Llewellyn said:





Cash said:





Llewellyn said:



			Don't like MT horse looks like a tank . 

true but doesn't look a very pleasent ride.
		
Click to expand...

Guess so, and you're right he rides fantastically, serious superglue seat.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			Where's she at ater stressage?
		
Click to expand...

45th on 54.3


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Naughty - he should have jumped that!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:





Her second ride is retiring to be a Mum after Badminton, so I really hope she has a storming round on her too!
		
Click to expand...

oh no!!! did not like the water


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Didn't see that coming at all!


----------



## EveningStar (24 April 2011)

lauren shannon is definitely impressing! Zero Flight has some serious bounce


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Didn't like the way she handled that stop just there...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Gutted about that stop!! Was going so nicely!!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Thats a shame, they had looked class up until that point.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Such a shame to have that stop.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Shame for Lauren when the horse has gone so well


----------



## EveningStar (24 April 2011)

oh shame for lauren


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

anyone else not enjoying WFPs round?


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Bit of a surprising stop  didn't really see the approach though did it look like it was going to happen?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

A genuine, brave one would have gone - careful ones err on the side of caution...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			Didn't like the way she handled that stop just there...
		
Click to expand...

He could have been more honest its a reasonably simple fence!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Long route at the corners for WFP!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I thought she handled the stop well


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			Didn't like the way she handled that stop just there...
		
Click to expand...

Guess she knows best, it looked a little stressed about stopping


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I thought she handled the stop well
		
Click to expand...

ditto.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I thought she handled the stop well
		
Click to expand...

Me too - I'd have slapped him as well!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Thought she rode really nicely through huntsman's close and through the quarry.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Long route at the corners for WFP!
		
Click to expand...

From what LEC posted on here the other day, WFP hates those corners, so waas always going long


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

huntsmans close has changed alot since the last time i saw it! abit more friendly!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Now you mention it WFP is very busy with this one


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

think that turn to the skinny into the lake will claim a few today...


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			From what LEC posted on here the other day, WFP hates those corners, so waas always going long
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, does not seem to add much time.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Don't grt me wrong shes picked back up and is going great guns again now, I just didn't like the long delay before she gave him a belt that's all.

Hope her second ride is good, as she is a tidy little rider and think she will ride a very positive round on next go.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done lauren

I agree WFP does not look as settled as he normally does


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Why?  The lake is not much above a puddle!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Williams horse is looking a bit rough round the edges, for him!!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			anyone else not enjoying WFPs round?
		
Click to expand...

Did think that the couple of jumps before the water looked maybe a little stilted and he seemed to have to work pretty hard on the approaches- maybe horse getting a little tired?
But what do I know, doubt I could climb over some of those fences let alone jump em on a horse


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Hellfire! That fence is HUGE!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			Don't grt me wrong shes picked back up and is going great guns again now, I just didn't like the long delay before she gave him a belt that's all.

Hope her second ride is good, as she is a tidy little rider and think she will ride a very positive round on next go.
		
Click to expand...

fair point but looked like horse knew what was coming


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

William's horse looked tired toward the end. Surprised he only had 8 tf


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Considering the effort required, WFP did fantastically well.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

hope wfp next ride gives him a better ride round, he had to work hard


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Emily Llewellyn is a joy to watch


----------



## ldlp111 (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			fair point but looked like horse knew what was coming
		
Click to expand...

I think Zero Flight was tossing his head because she was being abit heavy with her hands, or that's what it looked like on replay.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

LOVE this horse xx


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Agreed brighteyes

Pardon Me II looking on fine form


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Emily isn't starting very quickly


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

The French guys grey has a VERY lovely head!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Plenty of flapping coming out the sunken road...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Not enjoying watching the french horse!


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

I LOVE Emily Llewellyn's horse! She is a lovely rider to watch too!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Where did step in time stop?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			The French guys grey has a VERY lovely head!
		
Click to expand...

Really does!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Are there two seperate horses called step in time? One spelt 'time' and REs spelt 'thyme'?


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Made Normandy Bank look easy!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Pardon Me looks like he is enjoying himself too much!!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Ruth edges is called two thyme xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

isn't this the French horse who was scary at the Europeans and then ended with the most spectacularly horrible flip at the arena fence? (then point2 used the fall as a major advertising thing)


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Emily is having to tug a bit - cheeky pony


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

A few have looked a bit hesitant so far, could it be because the ground hasn't got much 'ping', or could they be backing off the hard ground a little? Or just getting a bit more tired by the end because the ground is so fast?


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Are there two seperate horses called step in time? One spelt 'time' and REs spelt 'thyme'?
		
Click to expand...

Think there's Step in Time and then Two Thyme?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

ingrid vvvvvvvvvvvvvvrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

That was rather hairy through the houses!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Ruth edges is called two thyme xx
		
Click to expand...

I think she has a second horse called 'step in thyme' as well...


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

How neat was that! The corners!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What a great shot through the corners for Emily


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Wow super through the corners for Emily!


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

EL made the direct route through the corners well


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well ridden emily through the corners xx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Blimey - my screen froze just as she took off into the sunken road complex - so did my heart!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ingrid has us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Ingrid was lucky there! 

Have only just started watching so what have I missed?


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

clever horse to get out of that slip


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			A few have looked a bit hesitant so far, could it be because the ground hasn't got much 'ping', or could they be backing off the hard ground a little? Or just getting a bit more tired by the end because the ground is so fast?
		
Click to expand...

i'm sure the ground is good, woulg guess its cos the going is sooo quick


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Scary slip from ingrids horse


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

the going does look a little slippy, a few have slipped now...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Ingrid looks like she goes very fast!!!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Ingrid is going like the clappers still - must be an ex racer, that horse!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ingrid is soooo fast! Wonder what her time will be.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Ingrid rides so fast! Horse obviously trusts her though!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Bleedin' nora, Ingrid's horse looks frantic with it's little legs going like the clappers!


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

ingrids horse looks to be loving it


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Had the French rider P2 gone off?


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Ingrid looks like she goes very fast!!!
		
Click to expand...

really motoring, even after the slip BRAVE


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Ingrid looks like she goes very fast!!!
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching her last year with heart in mouth


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Had the French rider P2 gone off?
		
Click to expand...

i thought that too!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Think pardon me is not listening!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Bit of Pony Club riding and behaviour from EL and horse!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Emily spent a lot of time there. Horse  must feel different from the way he looks


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

do you reckon pardon me is saying "pardon?!" I can;t hear youuuu! Teehee


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I think EL made it fairly clear she didn't present, glad she didn't get 20!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Think pardon me is not listening!
		
Click to expand...

hahahahah maybe that's why he's called what he's called


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			i thought that too!
		
Click to expand...

me too - or he had eaten too many pies


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Can someone go and bring my two horses in from the field, please?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Do you think ingrids horse hasn't got studs, it's slipping a bit


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Another slip from Ingrids horse. Agree with Ollie - wonder if studded up appropriately


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Someone make Oli be quiet!


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

mil1212 said:



			me too - or he had eaten too many pies 

Click to expand...

I didnt like to say that!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			do you reckon pardon me is saying "pardon?!" I can;t hear youuuu! Teehee 

Click to expand...

love it!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Ingrid must have lost a stud behind, it's backend keeps slipping out on left turns.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Emily and PM usually look so harmonious - it's a shame they've not had a blinder today


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

chloe_ghe said:



			hahahahah maybe that's why he's called what he's called 

Click to expand...

like


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

ohhh nasty fall there for ingrid


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

wonder if ingrd will get too fast time penalties

oh, take that back, that was a heavy fall


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Oh my god she has been going soooo fast!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

****. Hope she's ok.


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Oh god horrible hope she is ok


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Oh ouch


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

oooooo ****!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

***** poor Ingride


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh no, hope she's ok!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

In grids horse has lost its back end a couple fo times now OMG and now the fall, looks to have really hurt her leg! Poor ingrid


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Don't think her P2 went off...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh crumbs!! Poor Ingrid! At least Abraxxas is okay!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Uh Oh!  Poor Ingrid, nasty looking fall


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope she's ok. Bit fast throughout  and this is what I hoped wouldn't happen


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Horse looks ok, fingers crossed Ingrid is ok too. Really nasty fall


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I wish I could ride for Italy, just for the snazzy breeches!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Ouch horrible fall the poor thing....horse seemed to jump a bit awkwardly a few times


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Don't think her P2 went off...
		
Click to expand...

No I dont think it has!!!


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Gosh, what a horrible fall  Hope Ingrid is ok.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

that ground must be like concrete to land on hope she is ok looked really nasty poor ingrid


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

The pace she hit the ground was the pace of the whole round, FAST
Hope they are ok though as horse has a lot of trust in her


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Are you allowed any colour breeches you like?


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

course held I guess


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Mister Pooh - fab name!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I wish I could ride for Italy, just for the snazzy breeches! 

Click to expand...

I was about to say I'm digging the breeches


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I wish I could ride for Italy, just for the snazzy breeches! 

Click to expand...

You'd have to join the Italian Military to get them!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Oh, there's a hold on course now

Amazing hailing of a taxi by the guy on the bay just there!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Omg poor ingrid   Hope she is alright


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

is tony warr riding this year?...


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Are you allowed any colour breeches you like?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it something to do with the army/italian cavalry type thing?


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Love Mister Pooh


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

I find IK scary to watch XC. Hope she is OK after her fall but after the way the horse slipped so badly twice imo she should have slowed up a bit


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Are you allowed any colour breeches you like?
		
Click to expand...

No, Susan Bordone rides in her military uniform. I love the breeches though


----------



## andraste (24 April 2011)

My OH is watching the football.   Can someone take pity on me and tell me how Ingrid came unstuck and where?


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

amage said:



			You'd have to join the Italian Military to get them!!
		
Click to expand...

try ebay, i'm sure you can get anything on ebay


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Love Mister Pooh!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

gates at huntsman - was going v fast though


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I wish I could ride for Italy, just for the snazzy breeches! 

Click to expand...

You will have to join the Italian Air Force as well. Good Luck!


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2011)

Love Olis comment about Andrew being inside the time


----------



## shiresrus123 (24 April 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8654548.stm


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

amage said:



			You'd have to join the Italian Military to get them!!
		
Click to expand...

I would just for the breeches


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			I find IK scary to watch XC. Hope she is OK after her fall but after the way the horse slipped so badly twice imo she should have slowed up a bit
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

is she even wearing a P2, IK? Can't tell whether it has gone off?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

andraste said:



			My OH is watching the football.   Can someone take pity on me and tell me how Ingrid came unstuck and where?
		
Click to expand...

Going into Huntsman's  - at the gate.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

andraste said:



			My OH is watching the football.   Can someone take pity on me and tell me how Ingrid came unstuck and where?
		
Click to expand...

the gate at huntsman, horse flipped and she's still on the floor with a bad leg


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			is tony warr riding this year?...
		
Click to expand...

No he was quite a way down the waitlist


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

She fell coming over the gate in huntsman close, TBH was going way too fast coming to a upright gate. She's sitting up, poss leg injury. Horse looked fine


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

ingrid seems quite chatty with the paramedics so fingers crossed shes not to badly hurt


----------



## Hacked_Off (24 April 2011)

She seems ok thank god


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

hold on course going for a pee and a drinks top up


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yes, good to see her sitting up, well done medics


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

Was it Ingrid that had a fall at the last as WEG when coming very fast at the fence?


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Hope the splint on her leg is just a precaution.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			No he was quite a way down the waitlist 

Click to expand...

That's a shame - I always enjoy watching him round!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			is she even wearing a P2, IK? Can't tell whether it has gone off?
		
Click to expand...

She is wearing one, but it would have deflated by now. I doubt it had chance to go off though, as she was still next to the saddle when she was on the deck!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			is she even wearing a P2, IK? Can't tell whether it has gone off?
		
Click to expand...

She defo has one on and it hasnt gone off!!!


----------



## andraste (24 April 2011)

shiresrus123 said:



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8654548.stm



Click to expand...

Yipee! Ta for the link - I'm so blonde I didn't even think of the BBC website.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

good point, just found it interesting. glad to c she's chatty


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (24 April 2011)

Hardly surprising IK ended up on her ar$e. For me, she wasn't giving the course the due level of respect it requires.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			Was it Ingrid that had a fall at the last as WEG when coming very fast at the fence?
		
Click to expand...

I think so, if not there were certainly 2/3 Germans that did.


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

On a side note a lot of picinics this year recessesion and the cost of food at badders.
Doesn't look like the P2 had gone off.


----------



## shiresrus123 (24 April 2011)

once those p2 inflate, do they deflate and are reusable again?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			She defo has one on and it hasnt gone off!!!
		
Click to expand...

They deflate after a couple of minutes, so the shots of her now, it wouldn't be inflated anyway.


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

I really hope she will be ok, but I have never enjoyed watching Ingrid ride. Always a bit scary for my liking.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Off again!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

That turn at the lake is slippy!

I think oli wants to buy mister pooh xx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

V honst from Mr Pooh!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Crikey - that's a couple who've lost their feet at the water, something in the air!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Think we will be seeing more slips as the days goes on?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			I think so, if not there were certainly 2/3 Germans that did.
		
Click to expand...


think the one that fell at the last was a young girl, she went very very fast. stephanie someone I think? Can't remember, I'll go have a look


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

What a stinky turn - I see now the problem and look how honest Pooh was


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

Love watching Susanna Bordonne


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

kirstyfk said:



			I really hope she will be ok, but I have never enjoyed watching Ingrid ride. Always a bit scary for my liking.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Which fence were they on about as being big just then?


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

another one nice through the direct route at the corners


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

I think because they have been watering the top layer is slipping off the hard layer underneath


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Wowwww a bit hair raising over the skinny on the ditch and then through Colts Pond, well ridden!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Isn't Mister Pooh lovely


----------



## aramis (24 April 2011)

I'm sure she had no air bag on, if so didn't inflate unless I couldn't see it properrly!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

So honest to jump that massive log from a trot!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

IK was definitely wearing a P2


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

I'm getting confused, trying to comment on here, watch the tv & giving a running commentry to my pal in Oz!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oli has such a crush   He's SO riding Mister Pooh round Badders mentally


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Which fence were they on about as being big just then?
		
Click to expand...

[/I]

I think it  was the massive oxer over the ditch. 

Oh how unfortunate for Susanna!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

eek! SB and Carerra did well to be fine there


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

Such a shame for Susanna.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			IK was definitely wearing a P2
		
Click to expand...

Defo!!!

Poor Suzzana!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Poor Susannah. She does pitch on drops tho. Big horse and small rider, and I'd pull my stirrups up a hole if I were her.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oli has such a crush   He's SO riding Mister Pooh round Badders mentally
		
Click to expand...

think you are right


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Nice though that the guy who's done all the work gets to ride it round badminton

I LOVE mister pooh xx


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

I want Mister Pooh! and Twinkle Bee!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Shame for Susanna


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oli has such a crush   He's SO riding Mister Pooh round Badders mentally
		
Click to expand...

No surprise to hear he's tried to buy him


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

This one looks a tad unhappy - Twinkle Bee


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Oneinamillion I agree about the log!!

A shame for Susanna.


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			IK was definitely wearing a P2
		
Click to expand...

this!


----------



## kit279 (24 April 2011)

Doesn't Chris Bartle train the German team?  I thought they all rode pretty fast at WEG.  Perhaps they were under instruction to try and go for the time, as they all seem to turn in decent dressage scores.  The thing is that none of them looked like they were 100% comfortable with going that fast, unlike some of the others who maybe don't look as if they are really going fast but come well inside the time.


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

I like Twinkle Bee, remember seeing him going round Burgie years ago.


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oli has such a crush   He's SO riding Mister Pooh round Badders mentally
		
Click to expand...

HAHA!!

Bet he has been offered alot of money for him. Lovely horse.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

I don't like Twinkle Bee, don't really know why. Love the pair together but I wouldn't want to ride it lol


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Sarah is local to me..... Go lazy acres skip on xx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			No surprise to hear he's tried to buy him  

Click to expand...

Shameless!


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

WOW, talk about well sat for Anna W!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Excellent stickability!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Well sat and quick thinking Anna!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

what happened? I missed that!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Love this little bay horse's face, looks like a PC pony  Lazy Acres Skip On and Sarah Stretton


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Oooh my heart was in my mouth over that rail. Thought she seemed to be coming in very quietly, a little too quietly maybe?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Well sat and quick thinking Anna!
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

How pointless but I like the red and yellow colours!


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			This one looks a tad unhappy - Twinkle Bee
		
Click to expand...

he always looks like that !


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

Why does oli grate on me so much!sure there's a lot of unsold oli town end calendars out there if anyone wants one


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			How pointless but I like the red and yellow colours!
		
Click to expand...

love them too


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Boo iPad only has 3% juice left...will have to catch up after a half hour charge or so!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Bit late but god I love Mister Pooh!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

CalllyH said:



			Why does oli grate on me so much!sure there's a lot of unsold oli town end calendars out there if anyone wants one
		
Click to expand...

This lol!!!! Drives me crazy!!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Sarahs Skip On looks a lovely, well balanced handy sort


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			I don't like Twinkle Bee, don't really know why. Love the pair together but I wouldn't want to ride it lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you, no idea why though  Odd, as he's obviously fairly decent to get to Badders


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

Thats a big beasty!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I don't normally like oli but I do like how he's been saying that the guy deserves the success on mister pooh xx


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Quote unquote of my un-horsey dad watching the Swiss lady with the red P2: "She looks like a bizarre wasp"... Like the horse though!


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

Just got back from taking the baby out to his first party. 
Can anyone fill me in on anything?


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

Aww Roma looks lovely very pretty.


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

Ooh Roma ML is very pretty. Tw. Bee looks tired at the beginning of the course let alone the end, it must just be his style


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Love the little grey, too!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Thimk Twinkle Bee is one of those horses that keeps its energy under wraps...


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Ooooo, Harry Meade next


----------



## Pipkin (24 April 2011)

I do love a nice grey


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

I can't bear Oli T! Does anyone know how big Roma ML is? RML has a very ponyish face!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Does Twinkle Bee always go with his ears back?


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Love this little grey, Roma ML.  scrummy!  

Twinklebee doesn't look too keen today....


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

Roma is gorgeous! I'm trying to keep awake, must not fall asleep on sofa


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I'm with you, no idea why though  Odd, as he's obviously fairly decent to get to Badders 

Click to expand...

I think I just wouldn't be able to leave his head and neck alone like she does! and his weird trot/canter thing... but hey ho they make a great partnership


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Does Twinkle Bee always go with his ears back?
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

Tw. Bee covers so much ground. Her canter looked little more than a trot but is actually quite quick!


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

Twinkle bee is very lanky for a evener.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

ttt said:



			Just got back from taking the baby out to his first party. 
Can anyone fill me in on anything? 

Click to expand...

WFP had to work quite hard with Navigator, Laura Collett had a great round on Rayef although he did look a tad pooped toward the end, Ingrid Klimke had a fairly nasty fall but was chatting to the paramedics and it looked to be a leg injury, Susanna Bordone was held on course as a result and then had a bit of an unfortunate round. Oli Townend has an epic crush on Mister Pooh but v complimentary about Niklas Lindback and they had a lovely round


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

CalllyH said:



			Why does oli grate on me so much!sure there's a lot of unsold oli town end calendars out there if anyone wants one
		
Click to expand...

'Cause he's a muppet?!


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

Ooo he didn't like that!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Does Twinkle Bee always go with his ears back?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Does Twinkle Bee always go with his ears back?
		
Click to expand...

apparently so


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ooooo, Harry Meade next  

Click to expand...

Yay!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

Well sat Sarah!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Thimk Twinkle Bee is one of those horses that keeps its energy under wraps...
		
Click to expand...

She likes to go quite strung out, love how Anna doesn't interfere with it though.

Don't think either Roma or the Rider wanted to jump that!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Bit ditchy!

Ooh Harry Meade, I like him


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ooooo, Harry Meade next  

Click to expand...

Be still my beating heart


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

do you think oli gets abit of an advantage seeing how all the fences jump? 
that horse said hell no to that fence miles away lol!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

has a weirdly coloured tail too! It's white at the end!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

That horse (red P2) doesn't look very happy


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Apparently so
		
Click to expand...

jynx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Oli is doing a faine and fair job


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			has a weirdly coloured tail too! It's white at the end!
		
Click to expand...

Event grease?


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

Thanks PBD.
Does anyone have a link to the running order?
Thanks.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Well sat Sarah!
		
Click to expand...

Looked really well balanced!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

china said:



			do you think oli gets abit of an advantage seeing how all the fences jump? 
that horse said hell no to that fence miles away lol!
		
Click to expand...

not really as every ride can watch the big screens and circuit tv


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Does Twinkle Bee always go with his ears back?
		
Click to expand...

yes, he always looks really cheesed off and like he's going really slowly, for years I thought it was a mare!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			jynx

Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Event grease?
		
Click to expand...

haha oh yeah....


Running list : http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			'Cause he's a muppet?!  

Click to expand...


Aw, I don't mind him! Yeah he's a bit of a muppet and his voice is majorly grating, but he does seem to be trying to be more likable! Being very nice about a lot of people's riding!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Pony says Hell no!


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

china said:



			do you think oli gets abit of an advantage seeing how all the fences jump? 
that horse said hell no to that fence miles away lol!
		
Click to expand...

I think they have a tv showing it for the riders to see whats going on


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I thought it might be grease but I'm not sure. It's now eliminated anyway and she's been very naughty!


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

china said:



			do you think oli gets abit of an advantage seeing how all the fences jump?
		
Click to expand...

No, because all the riders can watch the same coverage we can in the riders tent.


Why the hell did Jrina just jump that fence?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Oh, is he worth watching?


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Oooh he does look goo don a horse doesn't he


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Wild Lone is gorgeous!! Harry's not bad, for a bloke that rides, but I'd rather have the horse


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Harry looks like a blast from the past in his white, toppped boots et al


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			not really as every ride can watch the big screens and circuit tv 

Click to expand...

ahh i did not know this


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Harry is once again  back to being a XC pro  thhink I read a stat at the end of last year that he only had a small handful of non clear XC rounds the whole of last season


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

china said:



			ahh i did not know this 

Click to expand...

There's a riders only media tent too


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Wild Lone is gorgeous!! Harry's not bad, for a bloke that rides, but I'd rather have the horse  

Click to expand...

this


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

And Mr Meade is going to the Royal Wedding...


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Harry looks like a blast from the past in his white, toppped boots et al 

Click to expand...

He looks like his dad! I always wonder if he got his Dad's kit when he retired!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Ohhh kings gem, I like xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

I'd happily have both


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful news, thanks! That looked nasty.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I'd happily have both 

Click to expand...

Well, I wouldn't say no to either, nut the horse would win if I had to make a choice


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that - so glad


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that's good to know


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very pleaded to hear bee diplomatic is ok, was hoping it was just the shock of the bang xx


----------



## Pipkin (24 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			I can't bear Oli T! Does anyone know how big Roma ML is? RML has a very ponyish face!!
		
Click to expand...

15.3hh


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

nice to see fiona hobby in a kan teq


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Really sweet little mare of Fiona's


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thats good well done to her for pulling up so quick


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Oh noooo, lunchtime. Guess that's the best reason to be distracted from Badders though


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

really impressed with Wild Lone


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			Oh noooo, lunchtime. Guess that's the best reason to be distracted from Badders though 

Click to expand...

LUNCH!???! Are you mad?


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			according to FB - Nicola Wilson Eventing
Bee Diplomatic is fine after basing his stifle at the second corner, he is very happy relaxing and grazing in hand. He was giving me a fabulous ride, but there is always another day.
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news. Thanks for that.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Great news on Bee Diplomatic, really pleased it was more of a shock clonk than an injury


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ok really need to eat now,  don't let anything exciting happen while I'm gone!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

My screen keeps freezing at the stupidest moments...


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			really impressed with Wild Lone
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know how its bred?


----------



## Mondy (24 April 2011)

I'll join those cheering for Wild Lone - what a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very nicely ridden harry xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

we have Louise Skelton next...


----------



## gingerarab (24 April 2011)

Any idea what sort of body protector harry meade was wearing ? you could hardly notice it !


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Great round for Harry and Wild Lone


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Wild Lone is an ISH by Doranstown Hallo


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

Isn't this fab?? And we've still got hours to go yet!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

le Prince de whatsit jumps like a giraffe teehee


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

gingerarab said:



			Any idea what sort of body protector harry meade was wearing ? you could hardly notice it !
		
Click to expand...

probably a racesafe i think they are the most discreet


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

anyone know why shaabrak has been withdrawn?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Oh dear, Poor Gemma!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

dont think Gemma was too happy....could hear her shouting!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Nasty fall for gemma, looks like all is ok though, just cross xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

And there's goes another rider getting stuck in their P2... Not very good advertising that is it?

Hope she and King's Gem are ok!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

**** poor Gemma, panicked at her P2 there.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

gingerarab said:



			Any idea what sort of body protector harry meade was wearing ? you could hardly notice it !
		
Click to expand...

I think its under his shirt!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh dear! Poor Gemma!


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

Thats a shame for Gemma, glad shes ok.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

gingerarab said:



			Any idea what sort of body protector harry meade was wearing ? you could hardly notice it !
		
Click to expand...

Think he wears a white Rodney Powell one


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

The mare didn't look like she was enjoying it xx


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Ohhh- poor Gemma :/


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			anyone know why shaabrak has been withdrawn?
		
Click to expand...

One would assume ground reasons given he gets sore tootsies easily. Could be wrong?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			anyone know why shaabrak has been withdrawn?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, but doesn't he have problems with his feet? Maybe the ground was too firm for Lucy to feel comfortable running him.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			One would assume ground reasons given he gets sore tootsies easily. Could be wrong?
		
Click to expand...

have asked on Badminton FB


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

update : Badminton Horse Trials
German team coach Chris Bartle says that Ingrid is okay. She's hurt her leg, but doctors don't think it's broken.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

That's what I would think, he's had lots of problems with his feet hasn't he?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Interesting from Michael Ryan!


----------



## kit279 (24 April 2011)

Shaabrak has been a really nice horse for Lucy and with a less than competitive dressage, maybe they feel it's not worth running him just for the sake of it?


----------



## Mondy (24 April 2011)

Ooh, does anybody else think that German CALMA SCHELLY is one very nice horse?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Why are  we not seeing any of louise SKelton


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

this big mare is gorgeous


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

looking forward to this round, really like Marinas mare


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Have tweeted Clare Balding too! Interestingly her latest tweet in reply to someone else said that PF was very down about Redesigned hence withdrawing Mirage D'Elle and MK wants to save Apache for another day given his not so good dressage score


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Glad that IK is ok, looked like the horse may of stood on her knee


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

kit279 said:



			Shaabrak has been a really nice horse for Lucy and with a less than competitive dressage, maybe they feel it's not worth running him just for the sake of it?
		
Click to expand...

I thought his dressage was quite competitive, clear in a good time would put them in the top ten.  But didn't know about his feet so that would make sense


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Mondy said:



			Ooh, does anybody else think that German CALMA SCHELLY is one very nice horse?
		
Click to expand...

Me!  Definitely wouldn't kick out of the field


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Have tweeted Clare Balding too! Interestingly her latest tweet in reply to someone else said that PF was very down about Redesigned hence withdrawing Mirage D'Elle and MK wants to save Apache for another day given his not so good dressage score
		
Click to expand...

Isnt social media great!!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

I was SO anti twitter but right now it's so useful!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I was just thinking about social media, no having to wait to find out if horses and riders are ok after falls


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			I was SO anti twitter but right now it's so useful! 

Click to expand...

Me too! I love it now


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

as expected this is very pleasing and easy to watch, what a quality horse


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Louise Skelton's fallen


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Harry looks like a blast from the past in his white, toppped boots et al 

Click to expand...

I think his style is SO like WFP's after the time he spent at his yard.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			as expected this is very pleasing and easy to watch, what a quality horse
		
Click to expand...

Lovely over those corners


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh really re louise, where??

Love the big bay mare xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Louise Skelton's fallen 

Click to expand...


where?


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Don't know but it was on the Badminton tannoy... 

One assumes post Huntsman's close...


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

I must have missed that, too


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Really can't get enough of the big mare


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Right everyone be quiet and keep your fingers crossed for Ben Hobday... damn - another hold


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I was going to say there's a hold, hope louise is ok xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Hope Louise is okay, a hold is always worrying.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

they haven't announced it though have they? :s


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

must have been a rough fall....course held again


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Hope Louise is OK


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

gosh that was a nasty fall for the horse


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

There we go, ouchies


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Thank god partly pickled is ok!! Poor boy xx


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

oh the poor thing he was wrecked coming to it


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Glad we saw him upright being cooled before that shot of him prone after the fall.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (24 April 2011)

Holy crap! Fall looked nasty


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

she was thrown clear though, looked nastier than it was I thought? Felt sorrt for the pone though


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			gosh that was a nasty fall for the horse
		
Click to expand...

It really was! Poor Partly Pickled, winded there


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Partly Pickled looked lame when he moved being cooled down? Hope I'm wrong


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Right, just going to grab a shower, don't let anything exciting happen!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Marvellous to see the horse's team in action so quickly.
This won't help the next to start either :-S


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

God it made my stomach drop when it just lay there and they brought the tarp out. Glad he's on his feet.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Glad we saw him upright being cooled before that shot of him prone after the fall.
		
Click to expand...

I think the shot froze a bit?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Partly Pickled looked lame when he moved being cooled down? Hope I'm wrong
		
Click to expand...

I thought he looked lame too!!! Fingers crossed for him!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I know, I'm glad we saw him upright before they showed the fall, hope it's just that he was winded


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Partly Pickled looked lame when he moved being cooled down? Hope I'm wrong
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully just a sting from when he chested the fence, he looks to be moving ok now


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Marvellous to see the horse's team in action so quickly.
This won't help the next to start either :-S
		
Click to expand...

Yes - great to see them right there immediately!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Poor thing is pretty lame


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I thought he looked lame too!!! Fingers crossed for him!!!
		
Click to expand...

think you are right, looked lame


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Who is the male rider helping with PP! Looks sore on his knee???


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I thought he looked lame too!!! Fingers crossed for him!!!
		
Click to expand...

me to, def looked a bit lame as they were walking him away. Was LS ok?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

He looks a little stiff walking away just then but not lame as such xx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Go Ben!!! Everyone hold your breath....


----------



## Lizzie2106 (24 April 2011)

I think the male rider helping was Niklas Lindback and I thought the horse looked lame too


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

woohoo go Mike!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			He looks a little stiff walking away just then but not lame as such xx
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this, very hard to tell from a few steps though


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Lizzie2106 said:



			I think the male rider helping was Niklas Lindback and I thought the horse looked lame too 

Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

she just rode the quarry brilliantly!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

That's true, it is hard to tell from just a few steps. Hope he's ok whatever xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope I was wrong


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Bless! She looks so chuffed!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done carma schelly and rider, lovely round xx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

What a fab celebration through the finish there, made me smile


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Such a nice round for Marina and Calma, gorgeous, gorgeous mare!


----------



## Jingleballs (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			What a fab celebration through the finish there, made me smile 

Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

Excellent breeding


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Arghhh the wait...


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Marina into the lead, lovely round, well deserved!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

And she's in the lead! Although sad for laura :-(


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh wow! And they were inside the time too - fab


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

And that last horse looked barely warm at the end!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Come on Ben


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Lovely lovely round, I thought it would be special! Well deserved to be in the lead


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Can't believe they are hardly showing him


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

They are being very nice about him in the commentary box - and rightly so.  I'm not at all biased ;-)


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Beau Bear and then Comanche on his NINTH consecutive time round Badminton!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

WFP makes so much sense, nice round for Michael Owen


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Fingers firmly crossed for Beau Bear!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Beau Bear and then Comanche on his NINTH consecutive time round Badminton!!  

Click to expand...

I absolutely love Comanche, I'm always willing him and James round, fingers firmly crossed


----------



## FigJam (24 April 2011)

Awww, I love Gin & Juice, fab wee horse. 

I also thought PP looked lame when moving a step, but hard to tell with so little movement, fingers crossed he's ok.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

It looked like ben might be pulling up??


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			WFP makes so much sense, nice round for Michael Owen
		
Click to expand...

Yep. the article of his forum was really interesting, just totally obvious yet never seemed to have been said before!?


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			It looked like ben might be pulling up??
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that....


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I absolutely love Comanche, I'm 
always willing him and James round, fingers firmly crossed 

Click to expand...


Me too, but I think I put a jinx on him! The last time I went to Badminton, literally just arrived and looked at the big screen to see him fall at the water, then went to Gatcombe and the same thing happend! So maybe I won't watch


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I absolutely love Comanche, I'm always willing him and James round, fingers firmly crossed 

Click to expand...

Same, I'm a huge fan of both of them!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Lovely to see Alice constantly rewarding and patting Beau Bear


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

evryone else hear the comment about marina's time being hugely under the time?


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

Hello ive managed to sneak away from easter duties today to come and watch the xc. the ground is very hard and lots of the horses arent putting down at all and i wont be surprised if theres plenty of withdrawals and sore shins tonight. seems like a lovely course though and some great riding.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Still going but very slow?!?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I think Ben Hobday might be worried about the horse getting away from him!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

whats going on with Ben?


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

wow, he's been lapped


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Oh no - what is Ben doing?


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

this horse in an absolute lion!


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Does Ben's horse look completely dead on his feet? :/ He's riding really carefully but still...


----------



## gingerarab (24 April 2011)

Why is ben hobday going so slowly ??


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What is wrong with Bens horse? If he is that tired he should pull up. Or is there something else?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Me too, but I think I put a jinx on him! The last time I went to Badminton, literally just arrived and looked at the big screen to see him fall at the water, then went to Gatcombe and the same thing happend! So maybe I won't watch 

Click to expand...

Oh crumbs, you'd best watch out of the corner of your eye Mrs


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Go Comanche and James!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			Yep. the article of his forum was really interesting, just totally obvious yet never seemed to have been said before!?
		
Click to expand...

missed that what was said?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

seems to be there's always one that goes really slow - anyone remember Dunager's first go round Burghley?! they also blogged for H&H, seems to be H&H knows how to pick them! haha  (Disclaimer, not being rude, just commenting, well chuffed for them to even get there!)


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

I so hope he and Joe are OK - he loves the bones of that horse.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Same, I'm a huge fan of both of them!
		
Click to expand...

James and Comanche away  Gooooooo!


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

Ben's horse looks fine, just getting strong i think.


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

gingerarab said:



			Why is ben hobday going so slowly ??
		
Click to expand...

D'you think he's ok? Looked in pain as he finished... (Ben, not horse...)


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Loved Gin & Juice.

What on earth is going on with the times?!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			What is wrong with Bens horse? If he is that tired he should pull up. Or is there something else?
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling he was holding the horse up rather than it being tired, looked like he was worried that if he let the handbrake off he'd never get it back.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

mc has been given time pens


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I agree, I'm not sure if bens horse was knackered but if it was he perhaps should of pulled up xx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

cloball said:



			missed that what was said?
		
Click to expand...

it was on Eventing worldwide, from the Hartpury forum, kerilli wrote it


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Aw marina had 4 time pens, puts her behind Laura


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Beau Bear is going brilliantly- Alice rides him so sympathetically.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Noooooo!!! Such as shame


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			seems to be there's always one that goes really slow - anyone remember Dunager's first go round Burghley?! they also blogged for H&H, seems to be H&H knows how to pick them! haha  (Disclaimer, not being rude, just commenting, well chuffed for them to even get there!)
		
Click to expand...

Oi!   I take my hat off to Ben.  He got round and was probably saving his horse since he was around the 50's place wise.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Oh not concentrating, its Phoebus, still a shame for them though!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			seems to be there's always one that goes really slow - anyone remember Dunager's first go round Burghley?! they also blogged for H&H, seems to be H&H knows how to pick them! haha  (Disclaimer, not being rude, just commenting, well chuffed for them to even get there!)
		
Click to expand...

Dunager is another one who is very strong, she was really worried about not being able to get him back. In fact he was too strong in the end and I think she does BS now.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

I tried to shout at her to unclip it!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Could also be that ben had hurt himself?


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Haha! Forgot to detatch P2!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

well horse didn't react too much to airbags going off


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Aw bless Alice! Looks so chuffed! Teehee and forgetting her P2  
MC is still 1st according to BBC


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			it was on Eventing worldwide, from the Hartpury forum, kerilli wrote it 

Click to expand...

Will be checking it out Jules - sounds really interesting!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Lol, woopsy!


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

Says G&J had a stop. I didn't see it?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Commanche! 9th consecutive year and 18yo? Superstar!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

yeah that's true, apparently doing reallt well BS!  

I wasn't having a go, I'm chuffed he's got round sage, will be interesting to hear though why he did go so slow, I wasn't aware he was a really strong horse?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Made me LOL with the point 2, well done alice xx

LOVE commanche xx


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

You can look now K they are clear!


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			I tried to shout at her to unclip it!!
		
Click to expand...

lol she didn't hear you 

yey for JR & com


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Go James and Commanche!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Love Comanche!!!! Looked grest at the end!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Hell yes!!! Fantastic round for James and Comanche!!!    Very pleased with that, so hope they hold it together tomorrow for the SJ! I'd be thrilled if they went clear!


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Love Comanche!!!! Looked grest at the end!
		
Click to expand...

Yup! STILL pulling Dad's arms out


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Fantastic for the old lad (the horse that is ;-)) xx


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

commanche really looked to enjoy himself right to the last, love it


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			You can look now K they are clear!
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, they didn't show him doing the waters (did they?!) so he was safe!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Just going to run to kitchen for more chocolate!! Anyone want a bar? Xx


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Oh another hold, whats happend now


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			It's OK, they didn't show him doing the waters (did they?!) so he was safe! 

Click to expand...

Well you didn't put the mockers on them this year


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Another hold...


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

Elizabeth Power has fallen


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

Another hold on course,


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

Oh no - elizabeth Power faller


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

yes please but mini eggs ta, got a craving!

do we think I have time for a poop?


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

who did they say fell??


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Flora doesnt look impressed at being held!!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Just going to run to kitchen for more chocolate!! Anyone want a bar? Xx
		
Click to expand...

Me!  Nearly finished my egg!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Elizabeth Power...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope she/horse is ok!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Oh dear, another hold on course...interesting they don't show footage until they know everything is ok on BBC it seems - so hopefully not too serious a fall!


----------



## mattilda (24 April 2011)

Just nipped out to bring my 2 boys in and all that goes on!! Thanks for the comments though, don't feel as if I've missed anything!! Hope all 4 legged and 2 leggeds are OK.


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

oh no poor liz


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Just going to run to kitchen for more chocolate!! Anyone want a bar? Xx
		
Click to expand...

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh no dont even mention it i feel sick, sat on sofa on easter sunday is not good for the long life of my easter choc


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Flora doesnt look impressed at being held!!
		
Click to expand...

It must be really disconcerting.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Will be checking it out Jules - sounds really interesting!
		
Click to expand...

can't find it


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Blimey - another hold!? Hope Elizabeth and Kilpatrick are alright!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Chocolate wise I have wispa's, a milka chocolate bunny (that is mine!!), and a aero mint egg xx


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

H&H says Kilpatric river is fine but Elizibeth is getting medical attention


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nooo


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope she is ok? Always gives me butterflies when there's holds!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			yes please but mini eggs ta, got a craving!

do we think I have time for a poop?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on if you had a curry last night 

I can see the TV from the kitchen and the toilet, so I'm sorted to watch for days if necessary, without missing a thing


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I've done an Ingrid Klimke with my chocolate - gone off way too fast and now regretting it quite a bit lol!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Anyone know if Little Tiger & Phoebe are competing? 

I can't wait to see The Good Witch jump, I love that horse


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Kirstyhen - that is a image I shall delete from my memory! )


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

The first year I took OH to Badders about 15 years ago, virtually the first fence he ever saw was a bad fall at the sunken road - luckily, horse got oxygen and was just winded.

Hope Elizabeth's ok


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

WFP article: 

http://www.eventingworldwide.com/natural-or-trained-ability/


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

No little tiger she was near the bottom of the wait list!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

cloball said:



			can't find it 

Click to expand...

I'm drawing a blank - was it in CR?


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

ElphabaFae said:



			Anyone know if Little Tiger & Phoebe are competing? 

I can't wait to see The Good Witch jump, I love that horse 

Click to expand...

Nope not there, didn't make it off the wait list.


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

No Little Tiger this year I am afraid - too far down the wait list


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Depends on if you had a curry last night 

I can see the TV from the kitchen and the toilet, so I'm sorted to watch for days if necessary, without missing a thing 

Click to expand...

that's GENIUS! I had gran ready to holla if it restarted!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			I've done an Ingrid Klimke with my chocolate - gone off way too fast and now regretting it quite a bit lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Well thats my laugh for the day! *guilty smile*


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

still not shown anything, hope all  is ok


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

supertrooper said:



			kirstyhen - that is a image i shall delete from my memory! )
		
Click to expand...


:d :d :d


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

What happened to hold the course!? I had a customer at work so had to turn away...


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Genius indeed! 

Hope Elizabeth is ok - long hold


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

Calma Schelly is still in the lead and being a Holsteiner, that will show jump!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

I see the "adminton" horse trials are on lol!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			I've done an Ingrid Klimke with my chocolate - gone off way too fast and now regretting it quite a bit lol!!
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Genius indeed! 

Hope Elizabeth is ok - long hold
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, they have obviously run out of things to say!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Long hold - I hope all is ok? Can anyone find out via Twitter?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

The good thing about watching on the MacBook is I'm taking it with me to the kitchen to toast hot cross buns


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Anyone know any news on Nicola Wilson's horse please?
		
Click to expand...

all ok according to her FB


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

MissSBird said:



			What happened to hold the course!? I had a customer at work so had to turn away...
		
Click to expand...

Don't they know Badder is on?!?!

What's wrong with these people!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			that's GENIUS! I had gran ready to holla if it restarted!
		
Click to expand...


In fact, I have three toilets in my house and you can see a TV from 2 of them! Amazing designing or what!?


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Just changed rooms so now have Badminton on widescreen HD tv, beats watching it online


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Uh oh long hold v. quiet.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Good point ttt!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Really? Fab news! She's meant to be good SJ! I really should be disappointed as not british but they are a fabulous combination! 
Gosh this is a long hold, hope all ok


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

And no updates on twitter...


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			In fact, I have three toilets in my horse and you can see a TV from 2 of them! Amazing desgining or what!? 

Click to expand...

let me know if you want to sell! Mind u, I only sit in front of it all day long when it's something like Badders!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

MissSBird said:



			What happened to hold the course!? I had a customer at work so had to turn away...
		
Click to expand...

how rude! do they not know you are watching badders, another fall but not given much detail yet


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Mike must be away for a jimmy riddle


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

Feel a bit sick when the holds are this long...


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Anyone know any news on Nicola Wilson's horse please?
		
Click to expand...

Somebody posted a quote from her Facebook a few pages back, basically said horse was fine


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Feel a bit sick when the holds are this long...
		
Click to expand...

Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Hate to ask but was the fall nasty?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

air ambulance has been called


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oh dear this is a long hold


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Sounds like helicopter in background??


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

this is quite some hold...


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Can't believe no Little Tiger  

Eeek this hold is going on for ages  Last time it was this long, it was the incident with Louisa Lockwood & Desert Island


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

the helecopter picking her up


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

The H&H live commentary is a great idea, well worth having in another tab!


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Don't they know Badder is on?!?!

What's wrong with these people!
		
Click to expand...

I know! I don't understand it. At least it's quiet though, so I've seen a fair bit


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

This isn't looking good, I hate it when there is no info and there is a long hold.


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Sounds like helicopter in background??
		
Click to expand...

:-(


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Getting worried. Have everything crossed it's not too serious


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

angelish said:



			the helecopter picking her up 

Click to expand...

Oh crap!!!    Poor Elizabeth!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Friend text to say she is just being airlifted, she wass right there so i'll try and find out what happened.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

With all the H&S these days everything takes much much longer than it used to. Any pain in you neck or back and they will take forever, even if it's just a bit of a knock. So hopefully it's just that!


----------



## pipper (24 April 2011)

any news on the long hold???


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Air ambulance is the quickest way to reach Frenchay or BRI so in some respects it's a good thing.

Really hope she's ok


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			The H&H live commentary is a great idea, well worth having in another tab!
		
Click to expand...

could you post the link please


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Horrid long hold, hope they are both ok.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Hopefully it's just a precaution, or if something worse then along the lines of a compound fracture rather than a head or torso injury... 

It is worrying that theyve not shown any footage of the fall though - must have been a nasty one


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			The H&H live commentary is a great idea, well worth having in another tab!
		
Click to expand...

where is it on the page?


----------



## Bozzy (24 April 2011)

Fingers crossed they're both ok


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

commentry: 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=306883


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

This is very ominous


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/306883.html


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			The H&H live commentary is a great idea, well worth having in another tab!
		
Click to expand...

But you have to have the sound off or there is that annoying double click everytime someone posts!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Very much hoping air ambulance was a precaution and that any injuries aren't serious


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Really? Fab news! She's meant to be good SJ! I really should be disappointed as not british but they are a fabulous combination! 
Gosh this is a long hold, hope all ok
		
Click to expand...

Agree. The first time I have been rooting for anyone who wasn't a Brit!


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

horrible long wait hope she's ok


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

My horse took the best oppurtunity to jump out of his field as Ingrid Klimke was going round. Has anything interesting happened since?


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Hope its not too serious, he is such a lovely horse. What rotten luck, they deserved to do well espescially after the dissapointment at WEG


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Horse OK, hope Elizabeth is, too


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

This is worrying. I hope it's all a precaution!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

According to Twitter there has been a streaker!!!


----------



## rossiroo (24 April 2011)

just spoke 2 friend thats at badders horse seems ok rider taken 4 checks


----------



## Megan_T (24 April 2011)

Gosh..... this is taking a long time. Hope poor Elizabeth isn't seriously injured.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Was at fence 11, heavy fall, horse ok but she hasn't moved  hopefully just a precaution as paramedics were straight on to the scene


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			According to Twitter there has been a streaker!!!
		
Click to expand...

OMG....


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			But you have to have the sound off or there is that annoying double click everytime someone posts!
		
Click to expand...

God, yes it's awful isn't it?!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



			My horse took the best oppurtunity to jump out of his field as Ingrid Klimke was going round. Has anything interesting happened since?
		
Click to expand...

Good timing!!! Nothing too much Liz power has fallen at the sunken road, Ben hobday went round slowly, Hawley benet had a run out, Louise skelton had a nasty fall as did  Imgrid!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Getting the cold shivers. Very unusual to have no updates.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

BHT on FB have said they'll have news re EP as soon as they know anything


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Thanks Katie_B, fingers crossed xx


----------



## debsflo (24 April 2011)

fingers crossed both ok...


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Good timing!!! Nothing too much Liz power has fallen at the sunken road, Ben hobday went round slowly, Hawley benet had a run out, Louise skelton had a nasty fall as did  Imgrid!
		
Click to expand...

I think he would like to be going around Badminton!!
Oh jeeze. Hope all who have fallen are okay. Thank you


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

ttt said:



			Agree. The first time I have been rooting for anyone who wasn't a Brit!
		
Click to expand...

Off subject but I agree - I'm also rooting for Calma Schelly and Marina  

Gosh this hold feels so long, can't help feeling it's a little ominous


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Just texted friend who's there to see if helicopter has landed/taken off again yet...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Me too, strange that there's no updates from the commentaters too?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I feel sorry for the poor sods who have been held on course! Horses must have switched off by now


----------



## Megan_T (24 April 2011)

The interactive service says it looks like they're airlifting her to hospital. Helicopter is there. I don't imagine we will know anything until much later on.


----------



## debsflo (24 April 2011)

ive never known everything go off before.  !!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

This is horrible


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

On the commentary it says the air ambulance arrived?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

The air ambulance has landed


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

It's not taken off again then. Friend said it was a nasty fall.

****. Is all I can say.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Oh actually on fence 16, is that the sunken road?


----------



## georgiegirl (24 April 2011)

very odd not to hear any information at all? i too have the cold shivers and feeling a bit sick!

Keeping everything crossed nothing really horrible has happened :-(


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

I think they wait until the air ambulance is back on site befor ethey restart don't they? I am sure they did at Burghley last year?


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

its good having both tabs open, more info but i could't keep up with both and watch the rounds


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Lighter news - Dawn French is in the crowds


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Was at fence 11, heavy fall, horse ok but she hasn't moved  hopefully just a precaution as paramedics were straight on to the scene
		
Click to expand...

says 16a on H&H  commentary?


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

Really hope she is ok, this hold is very long


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

H&C on twitter saying she was unconcious for 10 mins but now awake, air ambulance leaving shortly.


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

this is one of the longest holds I can remember, disconcerting no comments on it at all too


----------



## charlie76 (24 April 2011)

When the young girl fell off at mattingly they had to stop the event until there was a first aider in situ before re starting.If the medics are involved with the fall the they won't be able to re start until they are freed up.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Don't they know Badder is on?!?!

What's wrong with these people!
		
Click to expand...

hehe so far had to explain to most people i know and the poeple i live with that badminton i am watching involves horses not rackets much to their confusion and amazement 

thanks for the link


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope that last post is right and she is awake now xx


----------



## Chloe_GHE (24 April 2011)

this is horrid i nodded off and woke up to eerily quiet badders and just read through all theses updates to find out what's going on...


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			H&C on twitter saying she was unconcious for 10 mins but now awake, air ambulance leaving shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Encouraging, I think?


----------



## Megan_T (24 April 2011)

Yeah it was the rail into the sunken road. Poor girl. Hopefully they just need to take her for precautions seeing as she was unconscious for so long.


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

What are the poles on top of Badminton House?


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			says 16a on H&H  commentary?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, read my text wrong! Hope she is ok


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Lighter news - Dawn French is in the crowds 

Click to expand...

She's a treasure


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

There was. Really long pause at burghley xc when I went the other year rider taken to hospital but ok as far as I remember. Can't remember who t was now


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2011)

Llewellyn said:



			What are the poles on top of Badminton House?
		
Click to expand...

Staff washing lines...


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

cloball said:



			hehe so far had to explain to most people i know and the poeple i live with that badminton i am watching involves horses not rackets much to their confusion and amazement 

thanks for the link 

Click to expand...

One of my colleagues keeps coming in asking me if a horse as been shot yet. I've given up trying to explain!


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

the problem is theres got to be a certain amout on ambulances and paramedics in attendance so if they are busy or have left to take someone to the hospital or helicopter then everything has to wait until they are back in position. it doesnt necessarily mean the injury is worse because of the amount of time taken to start the course back up. sorry for awful grammar i am writing on my phone!


----------



## Megan_T (24 April 2011)

Theyre restarting


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Radio badminton has just confirmed E Power is conscious and being airlifted to frenchay


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Off again


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

h&h live have just said ambulance has taken off.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Sounds like a restart will be soon now...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Looks like they'll tell us something in a minute xx


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

they're off again in a moment so assume they don't wait for the air ambulance to return, was Ingrid taken off in the air ambulance as well after her fall?


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

Text from a friend there, sounds like rotational with horse landing on her, helicopter just taken off.


----------



## rossiroo (24 April 2011)

What are the poles on top of Badminton House? 
i think they r lightning conductors


----------



## debsflo (24 April 2011)

tv back on hopefully theyll update


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Just texted friend who's there to see if helicopter has landed/taken off again yet...
		
Click to expand...




charlie76 said:



			When the young girl fell off at mattingly they had to stop the event until there was a first aider in situ before re starting.If the medics are involved with the fall the they won't be able to re start until they are freed up.
		
Click to expand...

There are usually about 2 medics and a para at each fence is I remember rightly. They'll get started pretty quickly. 

Poles on top of the house one assumes are radio/satellite masts


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Friend there says a second air ambulance has arrived so I guess that is why they can restart. Every wish to Elizabeth and I hope the others on course get home safely


----------



## Lizzie2106 (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			H&C on twitter saying she was unconcious for 10 mins but now awake, air ambulance leaving shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Really hope they're right and she'll be fine- very worrying.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

yay we're off again


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

CalllyH said:



			There was. Really long pause at burghley xc when I went the other year rider taken to hospital but ok as far as I remember. Can't remember who t was now
		
Click to expand...

There was a big hold when Dee Kennedy fell at the quarry at Badminton a few years ago and was air lifted out, but she was fine.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Flora's first Badminton - how stressful for her. Go Flora!


----------



## dafthoss (24 April 2011)

Gutted have to go out now keep me updated please. Hope who ever has fallen is ok


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope it wasn't a rotational fall :-( get well soon Elizabeth xx


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			There was a big hold when Dee Kennedy fell at the quarry at Badminton a few years ago and was air lifted out, but she was fine.
		
Click to expand...

wasn't that when she broke her neck?


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

I love Sidnificant


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Lovely horse, break doesn't seem to have done much harm!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			There was a big hold when Dee Kennedy fell at the quarry at Badminton a few years ago and was air lifted out, but she was fine.
		
Click to expand...

There was also one at burghley the other yr!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

mil1212 said:



			wasn't that when she broke her neck?
		
Click to expand...

Must have been, I thought she had hurt it, but it wasn't serious


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			Text from a friend there, sounds like rotational with horse landing on her, helicopter just taken off.
		
Click to expand...

Think there was a frangible pin at that fence, wonder if it deployed?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Claire Lewis yelled 'Come on Sid!' It's so nice to know other riders talk to their horses the way I have a habit of doing - even at Badders


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

E Power was unconscious for 10 minutes, her Dad has confirmed. She is now awake and OK.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

think Flora particularly has done frigging well to just carry on, what a first timer. Glad to c Claire going well too. 

At least I had time to eat my lunch with my family quickly


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			There was also one at burghley the other yr!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fairly long hold for Nicola Malcolm and McFly at Burghley last year.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What a cracking chestnut horse!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I have to say they're bl***y brave starting again after such a long hold xx


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Ignition said:



			E Power was unconscious for 10 minutes, her Dad has confirmed. She is now awake and OK.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the confirmation, good to know that she is conscious now.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			think Flora particularly has done frigging well to just carry on, what a first timer.
		
Click to expand...

She'd does fantastically, cracking horse too!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Ignition that's great news xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Nice to see Duke of Beaufort enjoying the day. Huge thanks to him - and other landowners - for giving us access to such wonderful locations


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Ignition said:



			E Power was unconscious for 10 minutes, her Dad has confirmed. She is now awake and OK.
		
Click to expand...

Big relief if that's correct!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Flora's doing so well after that hold.


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

totally correct i assure you.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done flora, love law choice xc


----------



## JessandCharlie (24 April 2011)

Is it online anywhere? I can't get it on TV  

J&C


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Nice to see Duke of Beaufort enjoying the day. Huge thanks to him - and other landowners - for giving us access to such wonderful locations
		
Click to expand...

I keep looking for the "like" button on here!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

aha I do that!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Think WFP was right, crowds look smaller this year...


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			Is it online anywhere? I can't get it on TV  

J&C
		
Click to expand...

BBC online


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			Is it online anywhere? I can't get it on TV  

J&C
		
Click to expand...

BBC or FEI online BBC is UK only


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Ignition said:



			totally correct i assure you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for updating us all!


----------



## shiresrus123 (24 April 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8654548.stm


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

definitely, teapot


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			Is it online anywhere? I can't get it on TV  

J&C
		
Click to expand...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8654548.stm


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			According to Twitter there has been a streaker!!!
		
Click to expand...


Whaaaaa???? 

Tell me it was the chap in the Prince William mask!


----------



## china (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Whaaaaa???? 

Tell me it was the chap in the Prince William mask!  

Click to expand...

Ha that was fab!!
ooh check out dawn french and lenny  ;-)


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

There we go - proof Dawn and Lenny are there!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Lenny henry looked a little bored xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Love Vicky brake's Irish horse


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

I thought Dawn and Lenny were getting divorced???


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

still no news on why ben took it so steady?!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Classy ride from Vicky Brake so far!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Have to agree with Clayton, Vicky Brake looking fab and showing the reason the horses she produces are so nice


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			There we go - proof Dawn and Lenny are there!
		
Click to expand...

It's just odd as OH, friends and I were actually watching some Vicar of Dibley last night on DVD


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

So don't want to jinx vicky's round but they look lovely together xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I thought Dawn and Lenny were getting divorced???
		
Click to expand...

They have but one assumes it's a joint thing if they're daughter's interested.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Whaaaaa???? 

Tell me it was the chap in the Prince William mask!  

Click to expand...

God I hope so!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Well ridden by Vicky through the sunken road


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			They have but one assumes it's a joint thing if they're daughter's interested.
		
Click to expand...

Very Mature!!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Zeus of Rushall - another lovely horse


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Whaaaaa???? 

Tell me it was the chap in the Prince William mask!  

Click to expand...

G-d I hope so!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			They have but one assumes it's a joint thing if they're daughter's interested.
		
Click to expand...

Plus, Dawn probably goes with him just to get good deals on Prem Inns


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Oo yay Pippa - wonder what she'll say!

Lucky there Vicky!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Plus, Dawn probably goes with him just to get good deals on Prem Inns 

Click to expand...

lmao!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

LOVE Zeus too... Have a shopping list of dream horses now xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Phew - Vicky lucky coming out of the lake


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Plus, Dawn probably goes with him just to get good deals on Prem Inns 

Click to expand...

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Good pony!!!

Well done Vicky.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Nice to see she gave him a pat as soon as he landed!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Nice to hear Pippa has been consoling herself with chocolate


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

Honest horse, like him even more and very well sat


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Meh Bruce/Victoria, easy mistake to make!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Meh Bruce/Victoria, easy mistake to make!!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Meh Bruce/Victoria, easy mistake to make!!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Meh Bruce/Victoria, easy mistake to make!!
		
Click to expand...

Snigger


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Mike knows  how to make a bloomer or two!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Victoria has to be one of the only riders riding without spurs...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Great round for Vicky


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very well done vicky, lovely round 

just a question, do the guest commentaters get paid for doing it?


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Mike knows  how to make a bloomer or two!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, he sure does!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Think I'd want to try a martingale on that!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Presume Buck's horse is Irish "Ballyknowe" something. Anyone hear how he is bred?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done Lucy and Zeus xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Yayyy Paul's got a hat cam on


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

This was a great round too - Lucy McNicholl, cracking horse too


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Another random question, why did they take out the Beaufort staircase?  I miss it 

Click to expand...

It's still there isn't it? They're just going the wrong way to use it? or did they used to go down it too?

Oh look C, it's PT...


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

PTs joining the youngsters with his head cam


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Good luck to Paul Tapner but those red overreach boots are ghastly!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go mr t


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

meh I better go do my four legged thing, have to watch paul first though!


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

Go Paul! He really deserves a good round after his rubbish few months!


----------



## Cyclops (24 April 2011)

Ballynoe Castle - sire Ramiro B - Dam Ballyvalden Natalie - ISH


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nice honest opinion from Pippa there


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Presume Buck's horse is Irish "Ballyknowe" something. Anyone hear how he is bred?
		
Click to expand...

By Ramiro B out of Ballyvalden Natalie

Bred in Ireland


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Good luck to Paul Tapner but those red overreach boots are ghastly!
		
Click to expand...

lol, they are awfull but supposedly lucky


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Presume Buck's horse is Irish "Ballyknowe" something. Anyone hear how he is bred?
		
Click to expand...

Ramiro B


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Do you think Pippa should have withdrawn her second ride as he was down the dressage leaderboard? Personally I don't given how many were waitlisted.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Nah it is where they are jumping that socking great fence at the top of the hill then a skinny half way down?  Thats where it used to be?

In fact Mr Tapner has just jumped it in superb style 

Click to expand...


I just assumed that they had moved the course slightly further down the slope and the staircase would be somewhere in the crowd area.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

I do like Ramiro B's. Another nice Irish grey on track


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Good luck to Paul Tapner but those red overreach boots are ghastly!
		
Click to expand...

I want some they go with my colours but PE dont make them anymore!!!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

whoever asked, gin & juice supposedly had a refusal at number 6,whatever that is

sorry, that sounded more grumpy than I intended! obviously can't multitask!


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

Measles 'Ballynoe Castle RM' is the horse, irish sport horse, bred in ireland, by Ramiro b. out of mare by thoroughbred Blue Laser.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I want some they go with my colours but PE dont make them anymore!!!
		
Click to expand...

Professional choice do some


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Do you think Pippa should have withdrawn her second ride as he was down the dressage leaderboard? Personally I don't given how many were waitlisted.
		
Click to expand...

I do see your point, but as she said she didnt think she should ride if she wasn't feeling 110% which i think is fair. However it is a tough one to call.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Professional choice do some 

Click to expand...

Off to Google!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

The Good Witch - here's a horse and a half!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

I got some red over reach boots from Badminton. Made by style, they do various different colours!!


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Jesusss that fall!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Thanks all for the breeding info. We're off to Ireland again tomorrow looking for more horses like these ones lol


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Ooh bad times for that fall over the bounce!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

whoopsidasies!


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

i've only just tuned in  

hows it going so far???


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What a shame for Carolyne


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

oooops bounced out the side door


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Bleedin hell that was some dismount!!  I like her too, she used to ride the horse my Henry is named after!


----------



## charlie76 (24 April 2011)

one unhappy lady!


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

My god, that fall could have been a LOT worse!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ouch sore bum!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			My god, that fall could have been a LOT worse!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Paul Tapner looks like the love hold of a telly tubby and a Xmas decoration...!

Seriously though, riding well


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Jennifer wooten is a beautiful rider


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Love Paul's yelling!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



			I got some red over reach boots from Badminton. Made by style, they do various different colours!!
		
Click to expand...

Are they hardcore Neoprophane (?) as my mare uses them (had nine months off jumping with a over reach last yr)


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

The good witch is lurverly


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Do you think Pippa should have withdrawn her second ride as he was down the dressage leaderboard? Personally I don't given how many were waitlisted.
		
Click to expand...

I think she was right to do so. It takes guts and serious concentration/determination to jump that track and going out there with any doubts in the mind would be futile and not the safest. Given that the horse was not in a competitive position why run on hard ground for the sake of it?? There are always people on the waitlist but once the comp starts the waitlist is irrelevant and IMO is not worth considering when deciding to run or not


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

PT having to strongly encourage too!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			whoever asked, gin & juice supposedly had a refusal at number 6,whatever that is

sorry, that sounded more grumpy than I intended! obviously can't multitask!  

Click to expand...

The skinny at the bottom of the Cancer Research Hillside (where the Beaufort Staircase used to be, IIRC)


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

lmao at Paul's encouragement


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

lol I love that "come on now, wake up" over the last


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

BACK! What've I missed


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Are they hardcore Neoprophane (?) as my mare uses them (had nine months off jumping with a over reach last yr)
		
Click to expand...

The outer layer is the same type of fabric as used in their main cross country boots, then with neoprene inside. There is no hard block on the inside of the back however as many other over reach boots do.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

PT's was knacked!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Jennifer Wooten just jumped the hexagon hedge beautifully, encouragement at just the right time and didnt interfere in any other way either


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Couple of messy ones!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Love the little black witch horse


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Oops - tempted fate. Lovely mare tho


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

I like Jennifer Wooten's numnah


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

Poor little Witch has retired


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Hmmm good witch says no thanks


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Be sensible Sam, we don't want a WEG repeat...


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Sam said to my mother that I had a "very nice bottom" ... LOL


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

She really didn't like the wicker wave.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

That water entry is causing some problems and some irritated rider behaviour - makes me think it walked comparatively easy and has been underestimated...although from my sofa doesn't look like one of the most testing obstacles on course


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Drivetime and Emily Baldwin coming soon, love that horse, watched her schooling it at Blenheim a few years ago and they just looked fantastic.


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

jules89...have I missed something significant whilst I was away?


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



 Sam said to my mother that I had a "very nice bottom" ... LOL
		
Click to expand...

To your MOTHER?!? :-D


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Popped out - who is the woman commentating?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Back now from walking dog, what have I missed, did a grey fall???


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

erm Liz Power had a nasty fall at sunken road and has been air ambulanced to hospital as she was unconcious for 10 mins but all seems to be ok ish since, carolyne ryan bell got catapaulted at the bounce, had a few tired ones, but memory has faded!


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

I think PTs's over reach boots are Premier Equine...


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			To your MOTHER?!? :-D
		
Click to expand...


haha yep, she was in the same clinic group, she's mad though she probably thought he was talking about hers in some glimmer of hope!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Popped out - who is the woman commentating?
		
Click to expand...

Pippa Funnell


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Popped out - who is the woman commentating?
		
Click to expand...

Pippa Funnel I think


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Pippa Funnell commentating 

Such a shame for The Good Witch, I really rate that horse


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Kirstyhen - another Drivetime fan here


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yeah, knew about liz power, it was the CRB one I missed, both ok though?? 

It's pippa funnell commentating xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Thanks - she was there when I left but didn't twig still her. D'uh!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

) xx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Kirstyhen - another Drivetime fan here
		
Click to expand...

Colombo - Selena O'Hanlon and then Drivetime


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Bit speedy through the bounce Sam!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Well spotted looks to be providing a nice ride round, enjoying watching him!


----------



## kit279 (24 April 2011)

Happy Times is a really class horse - wow, through the close.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

When is competitive Ollie due out?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

What time is LF and prada going?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

times: http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ooooh Sam!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			What time is LF and prada going?
		
Click to expand...

Start times: http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/xc_timetable.aspx


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			When is competitive Ollie due out?
		
Click to expand...

He was due at 16.56, so probably just after 5


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Inside!!


----------



## fuzz (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			When is competitive Ollie due out?
		
Click to expand...

Was due out at 4.55 but i'm not sure how late they are running


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Jules89 - thanks, I was really just too lazy to look!

Happy times, yeah.....


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Had Sam's horses boots slipped or was it just me?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Here they go! Go Drivetime and Emily


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Drivetime! Fingers crosses for them...


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Ooh Barry's Best and Rosie Thomas coming up soon  I have loved the combination ever since I watched them fly around Burghley within the time as one of the first riders on the course, when very few others managed to.

Come on Drivetime!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

I so hope Drivetime doesn't have any more water issues  fingers crossed. Remember a cracking photo of this pair over a skinny box out of the water at Luhumulen (sp!!) last year or so, was awesome, he looked like superman!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Drivetime looking keen. Beeeautiful horse!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I think so vallin - looked to have been losing some sort of legwear over the last few


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Had Sam's horses boots slipped or was it just me?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go Drivetime xx


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Thanks for the answers - am on phone so no additional info!


----------



## TarrSteps (24 April 2011)

Very depressing, I remember Selena as a little kid!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

How is Drivetime bred? He looks
Continental


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Love the Canadian horse


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			How is Drivetime bred? He looks
Continental
		
Click to expand...

Dutch Warmblood I think.


----------



## ttt (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			how is drivetime bred? He looks
continental
		
Click to expand...

kwpn


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Thanks, Pippa - I was right! 

Mike just said Dutch - you can tell


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

Based on Emily's start time they are running about 25 mins late which makes sense as hold was nearly 30 mins.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Thanks for the answers - am on phone so no additional info!
		
Click to expand...

I have my Badminton app open on my phone, and HHO open on the laptop


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Liking pippa's commentary xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Lucky girl there! What an honest horse.

Twitter update - King's Gem and GT are fine, just a little annoyed


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

EB and Drivetime looked so classy over the bank.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Drivetime is the same colour, breed and tail as our Saffy. Not sure she'd went tho!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Interesting chat about the 'coffin canter'


----------



## TarrSteps (24 April 2011)

Drivetime is KWPN by Rolls Royce (now in the US).  Columbo is Swedish (quite a few of them in Canada) by Eighty Eight Keys xx


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Drivetime is going fab, stunning horse!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Matthew Wright finishing at quite a pace!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

OMG at Matthew Wright's finish!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

My mother thinks the bowler hatted steward needs a pee!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Naughty Drivetime!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

OHH Drivetime!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Noooooooo!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Poor Emily, that horse does not do those waves!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Ohhhh, drivetime. Gutting for her!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

That was a dirty stop from Drivetime


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

Damn!! What a costly stop for Emily


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			My mother thinks the bowler hatted steward needs a pee!!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, see if he ducks behind a tree now!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Poor, poor Emily


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh crumbs - poor Emily!


----------



## mahonenx (24 April 2011)

Such shame for Emily Baldwin. I love watching them.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

I'm trying to explain the levels of eventing to my non-horsey dad and also why the time's important. Am beginning to lose the will...


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Love the rider in the stripy T shirt


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

Not impressed, was she?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Andreas looks like a prisoner on the run in his stripey top, he's riding a bit like one too!!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Little more balance, little less hands.  Miaow Scotty!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Dirty stop from Drive Time <_< Poor Emily!


----------



## thumperbos (24 April 2011)

Love his horse!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Prefer the other Osholt brother personally with regards to riding.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

don't think he even gave a hoot either, Drivetime.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Andreas looks like a prisoner on the run in his stripey top, he's riding a bit like one too!!
		
Click to expand...

I love it    (The T)


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Prefer the other Osholt brother personally with regards to riding.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Andreas looks like a prisoner on the run in his stripey top, he's riding a bit like one too!!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same, the phrase "ride it like you stole it" came to mind


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Measles - Killeenduff Boy ISH by Rantis Diamond, out of Sheeaun Lady, just in case you were wondering


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Lucky that was a brush!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Ooooff.


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Wow scary moment for Andreas..


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Don't like the stripy guys riding! Very honest to jump it xx


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

Franco Jeas is an absolute stunner, he's def going in my dream stable!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

PMSL at Pippa!


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

Ha ha think the prisoner and his getaway horse need to do some more practice or slow down a bit!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Haha love Pippa "Oh Oh I want this one!"


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Giggling away at Pippa 'I want this one!'


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

ha Pippa so sweet "ooh ooh i want this horse" re: killeenduff boy!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Jeez, don't blame that horse at all! At least he retired!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Saw that coming way out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

...think that stop was deserved.......


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

So glad he retired, horse looked knackered.


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

bloomin' 'eck at the riding from andreas dibowski.  not a pretty sight


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Horrible riding, whacking him. So glad he retired


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

I don't think that you can really blame FRANCO JEAS for downing tools there....


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Sensible of him to retire.


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Such a good decision. Could kinda tell from a few strides away that horse was not going to do it.


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

what a lovely horse, just knackered


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

wise to retire me thinks!!


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2011)

Bloody he was smacking that horse!


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

What a recovery!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

Well sat!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Lol at Pippa, German horse looks lame.

OMGGGGGG


AMAZING serious stickability!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Bloody good horse! Deserved that pat! Well sat too


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Wow, well recovered.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nice riding from the French girl

Barry's Best due on the course pretty much now


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

What a horse indeed!!!! Jumping that, bless xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

HAHAHA!!! Excellent stickability there! Kudos!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Bl00dy well sat!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

What a recovery!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Honest horse!


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

wow what a recovery in the colt pond!!!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

OMG AMAZING recovery in the water!!!! What an honest and talented horse!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What a horse for the French rider then straight through the corners! Amazing!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

AMAZING recovery and then onto the straight corners! AMAZING! Lovely honest horse


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Then straight at the FArmyard,  well well ridden!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

amage said:



			ha Pippa so sweet "ooh ooh i want this horse" re: killeenduff boy!
		
Click to expand...

The diff between her and oli!!!

The germans riding was horrible, hope he gets told off for over use of the whip!!!

French riders horse is fab!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			bloomin' 'eck at the riding from andreas dibowski.  not a pretty sight
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't Mr Dibowski, he'd never ride like that. It was Andreas Osholt (Frank's brother)


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

And then to jump the corners!

Pippa is great, really gets into it xx


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

such a genuine horse and well sat, this one's on the top of my wishfull thinking shopping list


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

Eeeeek! Wet!


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

We have a dunking, Love Pippas commentry!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Splash!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

First in the water! love Pippa's commentry


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Ohhhhh  That horse was going so well too


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Oh what a shame!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Poor horse in the water, glad both ok though xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Noooo, Irish not having a good day  Like that Irish horse, reminds me of Supreme Rock


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

poor bugger, landing gear fail


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Poor sarah Wardell!!! Bad luck!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Straight into the drink, oh dear!


----------



## TarrSteps (24 April 2011)

Ooops.  Pippa sounds like she's going to cry.


----------



## mbequest (24 April 2011)

Andreas ostholt hasn't given his pony the best of rides but Andreas sure looks pretty if you google him!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (24 April 2011)

Noo. So unlucky for Sarah


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Poor Sarah


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

poor Sarah.  lucky it's a hot day !


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Barryyyyy


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

he looked shocked and yuck look at the colour of the saddle cloth.

Go Barrys best


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Rosie Thomas! He is a star


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Oh Mally's (distant!) cousin next


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

...I've just twigged it was Andreas not Frank Osholt.....think I'm getting old


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Love barrys Best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

LMAO at Starky


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Some brill action from the last few rounds - what an amazing recovery and what a super horse for just getting back on with it! 

Then what bad luck at the water with that fall.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Impressive riding by Rosie! She looks so happy to be there too!


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			That wasn't Mr Dibowski, he'd never ride like that. It was Andreas Osholt (Frank's brother)
		
Click to expand...

brain disconnected from fingers!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Rosie Thomas is smiling away xx


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Poor Sarah and poor horse, I hope they are both okay


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

Was that Ian Stark I just heard??


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

There he is!!  Looking bleedin gorgeous


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

mbequest said:



			Andreas ostholt hasn't given his pony the best of rides but Andreas sure looks pretty if you google him!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Like a blond Matt Damon


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ooh Duarte, fit & a nice rider!!

Watched him win Blair & liked him since.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Yup, Scotty's commentating too


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Everytime a customer comes I miss something exciting!"


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Looks a bit like Mally K!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Yup, Scotty's commentating too 

Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

really rate Duarte


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Which is Mallys rellie and how is he bred? If a Clover Hill link then he's a relative of our clover, too


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

MissSBird said:



			Everytime a customer comes I miss something exciting!"
		
Click to expand...

shut up shop, they'll understand


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

I do love Barry, and their fantastic partnership


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Barry's Best makes everything look like a PC track he's so straight and honest! Want the French girl's horse... Made that Colt Pond hedge look about 2' then powered on like nothing had happened.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh pippa don't go!!!!!!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Is Port Authority's jockey wearing a GPA Spped Air??? I wouldn't have thought they'd be allowed xc...can't see it withstanding much impact especially on this ground?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Looks a bit like Mally K!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just like they all do! Common as muck


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

COME BACK PIPPA! Was enjoying her commentary!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

wonder why they have held on course?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Wonder why French horse was held???


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Another customer - who's the new commentator?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Which is Mallys rellie and how is he bred? If a Clover Hill link then he's a relative of our clover, too
		
Click to expand...

Duarte's horse, Fernhill Gloster Rebel. By Rich Rebel out of Glosters Golden Clover (Clover Hill!)


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

amage said:



			Is Port Authority's jockey wearing a GPA Spped Air??? I wouldn't have thought they'd be allowed xc...can't see it withstanding much impact especially on this ground?
		
Click to expand...

As long as it meets the standards (and fixed peaks are allowed xc)...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

David O'Conner xx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Wonder what happened to the young French girl who made the fab recoery at colt pond?


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

"Gwendolen has been held at the Shooting Butt to allow Barry's Best to come through on course. Sunday April 24, 2011 4:02 H&H web ed Carol"


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			COME BACK PIPPA! Was enjoying her commentary!
		
Click to expand...

Same! The chestnut going now is lovely!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

MissSBird said:



			Another customer - who's the new commentator?
		
Click to expand...

David O'Connor, current Canadian team trainer, going to the new US Chef D'equipe


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Kirstyhen - Ours will jump like that with a bit more mileage


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

dangerous riding? No idea, bit puzzled, unless horse is injured or something?


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			"Gwendolen has been held at the Shooting Butt to allow Barry's Best to come through on course. Sunday April 24, 2011 4:02 H&H web ed Carol"
		
Click to expand...

Hmm wonder why she needed to be.


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Wonder why French horse was held???
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they thought it's shoulders touched the ground in the colt pond and therefore it was E as a horse fall?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done barry's best and rosie xxx

wonder if French horse was going slow then?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Well done Rosie and Barry's Best


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

BE update on Twitter - Tina Cook is currently explaining Eventing to Lenny Henry whilst sat next to Zara Phillips


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Now saying she fell at the quarry.  What a shame after that recovery.


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			As long as it meets the standards (and fixed peaks are allowed xc)...
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I'm surprised by...that it meets standard for xc! Not even close to a skull cap in terms of protection!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

she seemed to be going quick enough and took the straight options, hard to imagine she was getting lapped by barrys best


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Kirstyhen - Ours will jump like that with a bit more mileage 

Click to expand...

I have no doubt, it's the rider that will hold mine back though


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 April 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

ouch


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

oh no, and shes down


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Oh dear. Hope the rider is ok. Horse is a saint for just standing there.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Ouch!!!!! Nasty fall!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh god!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

No - that fabulous horse didn't deserve that, and to be stopped in error


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Lucky that horse's saddle stopped the roll going straight onto her, hope she's ok


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Oh no! Bad fall for French rider


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

ouch! Anyone know if she is ok?


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Now saying she fell at the quarry.  What a shame after that recovery.
		
Click to expand...

There will be war...was stopped in error and then had that fall prob trying to recoup lost momentum!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Another rider panicking at their P2.  REally not encouraging, think I'd far rather have an exo.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Another rider panicking at their P2.  REally not encouraging, think I'd far rather have an exo.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know whether it was that or pain?! But she's up now


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Another rider panicking at their P2.  REally not encouraging, think I'd far rather have an exo.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Glad she's up and about


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Glad the rider is ok


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

ElphabaFae said:



			ouch! Anyone know if she is ok?
		
Click to expand...

think she's ok, just stuck with air jacket


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

What a blooming shame...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Bang on the nose it looks like, thankfully. Poor girl they did not deserve that at all!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I don't think she was panicking at the p2, more at a bash to the face!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

She will be seriously unhappy having been stopped in error


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			think she's ok, just stuck with air jacket
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  Looked painful


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Another rider panicking at their P2.  REally not encouraging, think I'd far rather have an exo.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if that was definitly owing to P2, it was a heavy fall, may have hurt herslef when she landed


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Bang on the nose it looks like, thankfully. Poor girl they did not deserve that at all!
		
Click to expand...

I keep saying it but I'd have loved to see her complete after that recovery.


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

AprilBlossom said:



			I don't think she was panicking at the p2, more at a bash to the face!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			I keep saying it but I'd have loved to see her complete after that recovery.
		
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Maybe I'm biased, but thought that horse did the quarry lovely  Jockey mayhave helped


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

How can you tell that she was panicking in the p2? Poor girl just had a nasty fall and was probably in shock. Thankfully she seems ok


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I don't think it was the point 2, think it was her face hit the ground xx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

I thought she & Gemma both looked to be clawing at them.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Surprised at the Speedair too


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			ditto
		
Click to expand...

Me too, such a smashing horse it was a real shame.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			I thought she & Gemma both looked to be clawing at them.
		
Click to expand...

Gemma certainly was! 



Ohh nooo


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Surprised at the Speedair too
		
Click to expand...

That's confusing me too.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Arghh, she tried to hang on so hard...


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Oh dear. Horse was doing really good too


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Poor Stephanie but she was on a real misser


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Argh, poor Steph


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

So nearly stayed on!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Good unlucky, liked these 2 as well Paul T and David o'connor make lots of sence!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Loving the goggles


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Joy Dawes - do it for the "not spring chickens"!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Pea on a drum springs to mind here!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

How big is just a jiff??


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

I love portersize just a jiff!!! WOOOOOO!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

LOVE this little horse, what a class act these 2 are


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			How big is just a jiff??
		
Click to expand...

15.1!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Portersize Just A Jiff jumped as a 148 pony in Ireland - good luck little guy!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

15.1 :d


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

oh ruth coming soon come on two tyme


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			How big is just a jiff??
		
Click to expand...

15.1 I believe


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

off topic but I'm really enjoying this thread, guys


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

How hard for David to commentate on his wife!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

LOVE him!! 

I'm suprised David isn't down at the start supporting his wife?


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

He was bought for ponies but measured out so can't be that big!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Yay go Jiff


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

What have i missed? went out and topped up the pond during the hold on course and forgot about it,oops. Just been checking for fish on lawn


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

There is hope for huge 15.3hh Saffy!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Goooooo Ruth!!!!!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Ruth!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

My 16.3hh shire x dinosaur would only get to the first jump and then stop to eat it )


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

DOES RUTH EDGE HAVE NEW XC COLOURS??? (oops not meant to be in caps)


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Too scared to watch ruth, going to make fruit toast xx


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Yay Two Thyme


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Two Thyme jumping well


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Go ruth
crosses fingers


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Two refusals for Karen O'C


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

Oh no, red flag again!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

With this badminton date changing lark I actually think Easter Sunday might be better than Christmas Day. I have control of the TV and have literally sat stuffing my face full of chocolate and enjoying the a toon! I am an Easter convert!!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Oops, Karen has had a fall!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

According to HH commentary Just a Jiff fallen, also Karen o Connor.


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Nooo!!


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Fall for Camilla aparantly


----------



## kirstyfk (24 April 2011)

Falls for Karen and Camilla


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Stupid horse!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Ouch for Karens horse


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

**** **** ****!!!!!


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Hope horse is ok, the was nasty


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

eek the horse falling off the drop :O


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

oh no.   unlucky!!!!


----------



## milo'n'molly (24 April 2011)

crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was scarey


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper - what is fruit toast??


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Horse looks sore


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Poor poor Irish and Karen


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

pooor pooor pony  poor bugger


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Really nasty,


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Mandiba doesn't look right


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Karens fall was horrible! So glad Mandiba is up, could have been awful! Bad news for camilla, love that horse


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Yikes - what a horrible experience for David to watch & the horse. Hope he is ok


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

What the other fall that caused the red flag?


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Medics seeing to Camilla


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Stupid horse!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't it's fault! Looks uncomfortable, hope it's okay.


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

After 2 cracks on the chin I maybe would have retired - well ridden to get over a third time but horses confidence and concentration gone by the next fence - ouch! What a shame


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Is that Headley Britania?


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Mandiba looks really wobbly.  Poor David O Conner, trying to get away and being asked inane questions.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

jiff fell at fence 18, what's that?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Mandiba doesn't look right
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't, does he


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

What happened to camilla's horse???? 

Thank god mandiba just looked like it was from the shock


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

pippipony said:



			What the other fall that caused the red flag?
		
Click to expand...

Pottersize Just a jiff


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Is that Headley Britania?
		
Click to expand...

Prada


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

muddygreymare said:



			It wasn't it's fault! Looks uncomfortable, hope it's okay.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting it was!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Is LF's Prada the one Piggy French had?


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Prada! (Unless HB has grown and turned bay)


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Poor Ruth being held


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Joy - finished!


----------



## dieseldog (24 April 2011)

I feel sorry for Karen's horse - why on earth did she keep going after the 2 stops?


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Pottersize Just a jiff
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Leads looked liver chestnut to me over my Corneto


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			jiff fell at fence 18, what's that?
		
Click to expand...

L200s


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

Fence 18 is the L200 Pick Ups for whoever asked. Is that where Camilla fell?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Prada - blinking predictive text!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



			Fence 18 is the L200 Pick Ups for whoever asked. Is that where Camilla fell?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Love Lucindas XC colours  Poor horses, hope everyone is alright.


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

There do seem to have been some crashing falls today


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

yup  but at least it wasn't a dunking! The Irish haven't had much luck have they this year, from Sam Watson to this, and everything inbetween


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

PMSL at the Pony Club Mums!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Is it camilla or horse that's injured?


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Leads looked liver chestnut to me over my Corneto
		
Click to expand...

And me (If leads is Prada but changed by an iPhones stupid predictive text!)


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Is it camilla or horse that's injured?
		
Click to expand...

Camilla, aparently Jiff is fine


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			PMSL at the Pony Club Mums!
		
Click to expand...

So true


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Is it camilla or horse that's injured?
		
Click to expand...

CAmilla

Two falls - Karen O'Connor and Mandiba, and Camilla Speirs and Portersize Just A Jiff. We believe Camilla is having medical attention.


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

I take it this hold is due to PORTERSIZE JUST A JIFF?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope Camilla is ok


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Is LF's Prada the one Piggy French had?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so: http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=70414


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

I do hope the powers that be at the BBC don't decide to go to snooker at 5.15 pm as originally scheduled, I will not be impressed.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nice to see some of Joy's round


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			I take it this hold is due to PORTERSIZE JUST A JIFF?  

Click to expand...

Yeah, fell at fence 18


----------



## Emz99 (24 April 2011)

Is it me or are there alot more fallers this year? certainly don't remember as many red flags in one year!
ouch at Karen -Connor's Mandiba. Hope he's ok - still not sure why she didn't retire after the 2 stops, or even just after getting him over it on the 3rd try.


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

How many more riders to go?


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			yup  but at least it wasn't a dunking! The Irish haven't had much luck have they this year, from Sam Watson to this, and everything inbetween 

Click to expand...

I hope it changes pretty quick! Louise Lyons is on soon and I already feel nervous for her! Why is it always more nerve wracking watching people you know rather than competing yourself?!


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			I do hope the powers that be at the BBC don't decide to go to snooker at 5.15 pm as originally scheduled, I will not be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

they'd better bloody not!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

rhino said:



			Don't think so: http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=70414

Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks!  

Really hope Camilla's ok, could you imagine if they checked her out in the bed next to Elizabeth Power at hospital?


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Emz99 said:



			Is it me or are there alot more fallers this year? certainly don't remember as many red flags in one year!
ouch at Karen -Connor's Mandiba. Hope he's ok - still not sure why she didn't retire after the 2 stops, or even just after getting him over it on the 3rd try.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem quite bad


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

15 apparently left to go


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

Emz99 said:



			Is it me or are there alot more fallers this year? certainly don't remember as many red flags in one year!

.
		
Click to expand...

i was thinking this as well.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Poor Ruth.


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (24 April 2011)

Emz99 said:



			Is it me or are there alot more fallers this year? certainly don't remember as many red flags in one year!
ouch at Karen -Connor's Mandiba. Hope he's ok - still not sure why she didn't retire after the 2 stops, or even just after getting him over it on the 3rd try.
		
Click to expand...

He might not have fallen back off that drop if she hadnt chucked her reins at him in fustration


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Interesting, thanks!  

Really hope Camilla's ok, could you imagine if they checked her out in the bed next to Elizabeth Power at hospital?
		
Click to expand...

And Ingrid Klimke!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Any updates on Twitter re Camilla?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Is it me or is powder blue becoming very fashionable as x-c colours!!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Interesting, thanks!  

Really hope Camilla's ok, could you imagine if they checked her out in the bed next to Elizabeth Power at hospital?
		
Click to expand...

They'll be reserving a ward for the Irish at this rate!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

pippipony said:



			And Ingrid Klimke!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo yeah - 'what brings you here?' 

No updates on twitter


----------



## Flibble (24 April 2011)

was mike tucker just a bit insensitive keeping david talking just after karens fall.
it was obvious the guy wanted to leve.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Emz99 said:



			Is it me or are there alot more fallers this year? certainly don't remember as many red flags in one year!
ouch at Karen -Connor's Mandiba. Hope he's ok - still not sure why she didn't retire after the 2 stops, or even just after getting him over it on the 3rd try.
		
Click to expand...

One wonders if because quite a few of the fences are the same/similar to previous years they're being underestimated...


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Good Ruth going again & sounds like Camilla ok


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Is it me or is powder blue becoming very fashionable as x-c colours!!
		
Click to expand...

oldgit must have started a trend


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Thank god for that.

Come on Ruth!!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (24 April 2011)

Mandiba's been taken off the course in an ambulance


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Is it me or is powder blue becoming very fashionable as x-c colours!!
		
Click to expand...

As started by OldGit!!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Without wanting to be disrespectful to the fallers, poor Ruth having to pysche herself back up and get the addrenaline going again


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Come on Ruth!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Thank god she's just winded! I don't know if it's hard ground ie more injuries or if the medics are very cautious and rightly so xx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Go on Ruth!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			One wonders if because quite a few of the fences are the same/similar to previous years they're being underestimated...
		
Click to expand...

It's exactly what Andrew Nicholson said!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Hope Ruth carries on as she started out - such a shame to be held when she'd set off going great guns!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Super Ruth!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope Mandiba is ok


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			oldgit must have started a trend
		
Click to expand...

thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			It's exactly what Andrew Nicholson said!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, check me out!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

her hat always looks too big it's funny


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Sad about mandiba, not being direspectful but I feel bad riding on Karens part


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Fingers crossed for Ruth, flying!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

come on ruth, riding very positively!!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Lizzie2106 said:



			Mandiba's been taken off the course in an ambulance 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, I do hope the horse is alright, feel very sorry for the poor lad.


----------



## Emz99 (24 April 2011)

thoroughlybred1 said:



			He might not have fallen back off that drop if she hadnt chucked her reins at him in fustration
		
Click to expand...

Did see that, I was (rather morbidly) hoping for a replay to see if he perhaps spooked at her and then stepped back.


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

i think the break did two thyme a lot of good, gone off as fresh as a daisy. in this heat its nice for them to have a break in the shade and get their breath back.


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Whats the lastest on Mandiba?


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Ruth's motoring! Looking much classier than I've seen her before, glad the hold hasn't impeeded!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

What's with the women in maxi dresses?!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Hope ruth does well, she's had so much bad luck on the XC


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Who goes to Badminon in a maxi dress?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope Ruth doesnt look desperate


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Fab riding by Ruth.
Stumble by Prada!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Prada - looks like she's loving it xx


----------



## LizzyandToddy (24 April 2011)

Only just noticed but Mister Pooh and Niklas Lindback have had those 0.8 time faults he was given removed again? Didn't hear it mentioned that it was re-adjusted?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

That sounded less positive than I meant it so pls disregard


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Who goes to Badminon in a maxi dress?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, jinx!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Apart from the stumble!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Who goes to Badminon in a maxi dress?
		
Click to expand...

Suppose they're cool in the warmth at least, not my first choice of Badders wear though!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Prada still looks liver chestnut to me!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Well ridden through the water there by Ruth!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Love the clicking from the commentary box, is it Scottie?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Ruth super at the lake


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Arghh she was clicking him through the lake


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

personally I thought Mandiba spooked at the airjacket going off?


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Love the clicking from the commentary box, is it Scottie?

Click to expand...

I was trying to work that out!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oh No!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Is Prada quite a big horse? Used to seeing LF on Brit.

Ohhh no, poor Ruth


----------



## Deefa (24 April 2011)

No


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh no, I've jinxed it!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

NO! Poor ruth


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

NOoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

I wear a maxi dress to muck out - don't tell me I'm alone??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh no! Not what Ruth needed


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Prada still looks liver chestnut to me! 

Click to expand...

I'm now agreeing with you!  She's listed on their website as dark brown though..


----------



## applestroodle (24 April 2011)

bugger for Ruth!! Argh!!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Arghhh - impulsion - or lack thereof


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

No!!! Absolutley gutted


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Looked like he was backing off from the first fence in to Huntsmans Close


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Oh no, bad luck!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			I was trying to work that out!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Do you remember being told at pony club 'however much you click it won't lay an egg!'


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Blimey Lucinda F isn't giving much away - I know Prada's taking a hold but even so.

Oh Ruth - such a shame after a cracking round


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Prada still looks liver chestnut to me! 

Click to expand...

She's down as dark bay, but she looks liver chesnut to me too! That tail is never black!


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

deleted


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Two Thyme says no


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Gutted poor Ruth.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I think I'd retire!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

B8gger, that's it for Ruth then


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Computer (Two Thyme) says no


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Poor, poor Ruth. I so feel for her. Horse seems to have run out of power


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Poor Ruth!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Poor Ruth  Glad the crowd gave her a well deserved clap when she retired.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

And she has, I don't think he's the horse for this level


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			I wear a maxi dress to muck out - don't tell me I'm alone??
		
Click to expand...

I prefer wearing my ball gown. Far classier.

Poor Ruth...


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

What a shame
Lucinda is flying!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Look at the difference in Lucinda's horses way of going


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

I can't believe I've been sat on my arse since 11.30 this morning, only getting up twice briefly. It goes so quickly though! I reckon that Badminton XC day is probably the longest time most horsey folk ever sit down for!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Did you see prada going through the colt pond )


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Did Prada just jump a shrub in the colt pond?!?


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Hahaha Lucinda adding in another element to the colt pond there!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

I was just thinking that this really isn't getting my filing & accounts done!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Is Lucinda getting a little defensive?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

LindsayH - totally agree. I had 12 hours sleep last night as well - shock, horror!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			I can't believe I've been sat on my arse since 11.30 this morning, only getting up twice briefly. It goes so quickly though! I reckon that Badminton XC day is probably the longest time most horsey folk ever sit down for!
		
Click to expand...

I am beginning to feel a bit guilty now, although I did work my butt off this morning getting jobs all done.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

seems to be that LF's horses always seem to be a sort of "contained wild"


----------



## Emz99 (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			"contained wild"
		
Click to expand...

brilliant phrase!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

She can ride it though!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Emz99 said:



			brilliant phrase!
		
Click to expand...

  ta


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

'Gwaaaaan!'


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			seems to be that LF's horses always seem to be a sort of "contained wild"
		
Click to expand...

Seems to do a good job of thinking for herself!!!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

The mare is very pony-like. Love her!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			'Gwaaaaan!'
		
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			seems to be that LF's horses always seem to be a sort of "contained wild"
		
Click to expand...

She certainly seems to like her sharp, quick mares that take hold and think for themselves!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Camilla Spiers is ok, at the medical tent but not needing hospital treatment


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go lucinda...... I know she thinks alot of prada. Well done xxxxxx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 April 2011)

That mare is just fabulous... siiigh


----------



## Mildred (24 April 2011)

Prada has to be ridden up to three times a day, apparently! I can't watch the live feed, hope she finishes well


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Anyone got any spare chocolate?  I'm flagging..


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			seems to be that LF's horses always seem to be a sort of "contained wild"
		
Click to expand...



Prada's finished looking fantastic!


----------



## rossiroo (24 April 2011)

Originally Posted by lindsayH  
I can't believe I've been sat on my arse since 11.30 this morning, only getting up twice briefly. It goes so quickly though! I reckon that Badminton XC day is probably the longest time most horsey folk ever sit down for! 

Glad im not only one ! OH even finishing ponies off !!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			She certainly seems to like her sharp, quick mares that take hold and think for themselves! 

Click to expand...

Yes she does - I can't say I blame her though


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Fantastic! Loads left in the tank


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

So nice to see Lucinda wave to the crowd


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Lucinda looks very happy at the finish & the horse still looks full of it.

Should be interesting SJ tomorrow

Andreas horse look flat!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

I would have pulled that horse up.....


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Mike is like someones Grandpa, starts a story, goes off on a tangent ends up muttering and never finishes the original story!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

She looked fab at the end, like she could go round again!! Nice to see

brill news re camilla xx


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Ouch that was dodgy, glad he's ok though


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Anyone got any spare chocolate?  I'm flagging..
		
Click to expand...

Please help yourself to mine! They're not doing my waistline any good


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

I loved Pradas round, what a wonderful mare, and some really good, forward riding


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

I would NOT like to be on Andreas' horse, even for the last three fences


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

.........unlike this  very wobbly legs not comfortable viewing.


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Camilla Spiers is ok, at the medical tent but not needing hospital treatment 

Click to expand...

Good, Thank you


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Andreas' horse is so tired. Might help if he got off his back a bit more in combis?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

This horse is far too tired to be kept going...


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Mildred said:



			Prada has to be ridden up to three times a day, apparently! I can't watch the live feed, hope she finishes well 

Click to expand...

No wonder she finished looking so well, must be super fit.



brighteyes said:



			Anyone got any spare chocolate?  I'm flagging..
		
Click to expand...

PLEASE take some of mine off my hands..mentioned at a family get together last week that I like Maltesers, lo and behold I now have FOUR Maltesers eggs- didn't think anyone had been listening tbh


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Thank god that horse made it home, i really didnt think it was going to.


----------



## Firewell (24 April 2011)

Wow Lucinda rode her horse so amazingly well! It had no choice but to go clear from the looks of it .
So well prepared as well, definitely fit enough!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Wonder how many will not make it to the vetting tomorrow?


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

should ground jury have pulled that up? answers on a postcard...


----------



## applestroodle (24 April 2011)

That wasnt nice viewing!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Very uncomfortable watching that horse home, hope he is ok.


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Jean's horse looking impressive


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Would have put money on that horse not making it home. Cringe!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Not nice to watch that horse looking so tired, should of been pulled up! I thought the stewards can stop them for dangerous riding?


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Nope, not nice to watch.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 April 2011)

That very tired German horse looked lame to me on it's near fore - anyone else think so?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			should ground jury have pulled that up? answers on a postcard...
		
Click to expand...

I say yes!!!


----------



## trick123 (24 April 2011)

Why is that German rider not pulled up the horse is exhausted he's sitting on it's back if that was a pre novice rider they would get a warning


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

Is it just me, or do hardly any of the French horses wear martingales, yet they look like the ones who need them the most!!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Yup and he was in no hurry to dismount and lead it back either!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Off to put some Chinese nibbly bits in the oven with the volume up VERY loud!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I thought it looked lame to xx


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

The horse jumped cleanly despite being tired. it was 3 fences away from home with a top 10 placing in sight and SJ tomorrow, course he wasnt going to pull it up! horse is fine now.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 April 2011)

Me too. Makes you wonder what the criteria for a tired horse is with the stewards...


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

I thi k they should ave pulled it too- it was on the verge of collapsing :-/ 

nice chestnut looks good going round now though


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

mollichop said:



			Yup and he was in no hurry to dismount and lead it back either!
		
Click to expand...

Nope I would have expected him to hop straight off.


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Horrible to see Andreas finish....horse is drunk tired! Joseph Murphy's lad seems to be having fun!


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Anyone got any spare chocolate?  I'm flagging..
		
Click to expand...

Have some easter eggs, and a Lindt bunny, had half an M+S white chocolate and raspberry egg, 2 mini lindor eggs and a creme egg and am stuffed and officially hate chocolate. Although am still going to eat the chocolate dipped strawberries I made earlier, they are yummy  And kind of semi healthy


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Still here - love the chestnut Cruising horse


----------



## ldlp111 (24 April 2011)

mollichop said:



			Yup and he was in no hurry to dismount and lead it back either!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought  poor horse. I also think he looked abit lame as well.


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

mollichop said:



			Yup and he was in no hurry to dismount and lead it back either!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



			Is it just me, or do hardly any of the French horses wear martingales, yet they look like the ones who need them the most!!
		
Click to expand...

One of the Canadians looked like they really needed one too!!! I like tim stockdales quote that its like a seat belt, hope u dont need it but its there if you do???


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Off to put some Chinese nibbly bits in the oven with the volume up VERY loud!
		
Click to expand...

you have volume on your oven?!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Last riders to go:

MURPHY'S MIRACLE 	Louise Lyons (IRL) 	
108 	WESTWOOD POSER 	Polly Stockton 	
111 	MASTER CRUSOE 	Aoife Clark (IRL) 	
112 	COOL MOUNTAIN 	William Fox-Pitt 	
114 	BRIARLANDS MATILDA 	Izzy Taylor 	
115 	OPPOSITION BUZZ 	Nicola Wilson 
116 	QUIXOTIC 	Lauren Shannon 	
117 	ASHDALE CRUISE MASTER 	Oliver Townend 	
120 	JAKATA 	Piggy French 	
121 	LENAMORE 	Caroline Powell (NZL) 
124 	IMPERIAL CAVALIER 	Mary King 	
127 	NEREO 	Andrew Nicholson (NZL) 	
130 	NZB LAND VISION 	Mark Todd (NZL)


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

This looks promising - attacking it well so far


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Need to stop eating crap else my poor pony isnt going to be able to leave the floor lol!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

apparently camilla spears IS now going to hospital, someone's just txt my friend whos texxt me (chinese whispers or what!) (said person is in a VERY good placing  )


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Last riders to go:

MURPHY'S MIRACLE 	Louise Lyons (IRL) 	
108 	WESTWOOD POSER 	Polly Stockton 	
111 	MASTER CRUSOE 	Aoife Clark (IRL) 	
112 	COOL MOUNTAIN 	William Fox-Pitt 	
114 	BRIARLANDS MATILDA 	Izzy Taylor 	
115 	OPPOSITION BUZZ 	Nicola Wilson 
116 	QUIXOTIC 	Lauren Shannon 	
117 	ASHDALE CRUISE MASTER 	Oliver Townend 	
120 	JAKATA 	Piggy French 	
121 	LENAMORE 	Caroline Powell (NZL) 
124 	IMPERIAL CAVALIER 	Mary King 	
127 	NEREO 	Andrew Nicholson (NZL) 	
130 	NZB LAND VISION 	Mark Todd (NZL)
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope the BBC stays with it & lets us see them!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Come on Polly


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

I am very excited for the last 5 or 6, what a lineup to end the day with!


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			you have volume on your oven?!

Click to expand...


Chinese nibbley bits sound tasty mind!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			One of the Canadians looked like they really needed one too!!! I like tim stockdales quote that its like a seat belt, hope u dont need it but its there if you do???
		
Click to expand...

Yes, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

I want Polly's horse!! Beautiful beastie!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			apparently camilla spears IS now going to hospital, someone's just txt my friend whos texxt me (chinese whispers or what!) (said person is in a VERY good placing  )
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, got mine from Twitter! Hope it's just a check up


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Lol at the loud oven! Actually it is loud and ancient but I keep buying horses instead of a new oven!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

jules89 said:



			apparently camilla spears IS now going to hospital, someone's just txt my friend whos texxt me (chinese whispers or what!) (said person is in a VERY good placing  )
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, hope she is ok


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Surely the BBC won't take it off!!! Worried now xx


----------



## trick123 (24 April 2011)

The horses welfare is more important than a top ten placing, who thought any of the German riders showed good riding technique, only Anna


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

Did Polly come 2nd at Burghley on this horse?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Hope Camilla is ok


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			I want Polly's horse!! Beautiful beastie!!
		
Click to expand...

Loving every minute of it too!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Totally agree that the horses welfare should come first! Also the image of the sport


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Yikes at Polly's horses jump into the corral.  Lovely boy though


----------



## marmalade76 (24 April 2011)

rhino said:



			I'm now agreeing with you!  She's listed on their website as dark brown though..
		
Click to expand...

Def not liver chestnut, that's dark brown!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oh Nick's horse was sticky  coming out of the water


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Did Polly come 2nd at Burghley on this horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Polly nice throught he hollow


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Wheeeeee Polly's enjoying herself methinks


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Should have been pulled up. Poor horse, it looked knackered.


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Looks like she is happy, you could see the smile as the motorbike/quad was alongside


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What a missed for Polly!  Good horse!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Blimey Polly!  Good horse!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nicely through there!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

what a super horse - quick thinking!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			What a missed for Polly!  Good horse!
		
Click to expand...

Very!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Love this horse, a true x-c horse, thinking for itself, you can see the diff between something like this and two thyme!!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nicks horse looking tired & wobbly


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Really like the way nick nursed that horse home!!!


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

pippipony said:



			Nicks horse looking tired & wobbly
		
Click to expand...

Yup yet still a thousand times better than Andreas' horse!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oh Martingale gone for Polly!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Oh broken martingale but well grabbed by polly


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

LOL at Polly, oh well just tie my martingale up and carry on! Love that horse


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

Hope she doesn't need that 'seat belt'!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

amage said:



			Yup yet still a thousand times better than Andreas' horse!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and well ridden


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Useless BBC not showing anything of Louise  But I love Pollys horse!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

eeep martingale lovely horse though 
have done three lines of revision since half 11 oops 
what was the dinky wee dapple grey called earlier?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

She's not having a good round is she!! Hopefully nothing else will go wrong now though!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Ah WFP


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Chloe the grey that just finished was electron?


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Shrimp said:



			Useless BBC not showing anything of Louise  But I love Pollys horse!
		
Click to expand...

Too many good people on at once!


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

I think that horse has been round here before, super duper pony!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Westwood Poser is just fantastic, so quick thinking and has really helped Polly out.

Woooo WFP  (though I am saving my main swooning and cheering for Oli T)


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Does Polly think she is out hunting!  Taking some flyers


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Polly!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			Westwood Poser is just fantastic, so quick thinking and has really helped Polly out.

Woooo WFP  (though I am saving my main swooning and cheering for Oli T)
		
Click to expand...

That's ok I'll swoon at WFP you can have OT!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			Westwood Poser is just fantastic, so quick thinking and has really helped Polly out.

Woooo WFP  (though I am saving my main swooning and cheering for Oli T)
		
Click to expand...

Noooo Ick, bleurgh!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Well done Polly!  11th ATM


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done polly xx


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Noooo Ick, bleurgh!
		
Click to expand...

This lol!!!!!!!!! Anyone but OliT


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Good honest horse for Aoife there!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Clever horse out of the lake for the irish lady


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

God William!!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Blimey WFP!  Lucky, lucky & well sat!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Weeeee Mr FP!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Bl00dy well sat, WFP!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Well sat WFP!!!!!!


----------



## kit279 (24 April 2011)

Both of Aoife Clark's horses are lovely little pingy ponies!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

There's a lot of riders (including the top ones) making an awful lot of mistakes today!!!


----------



## MissSBird (24 April 2011)

WFP brand superglue!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Nicola coming up xx


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Yayy Nicola soon


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Opp buzz!!!!!!!!!! Yay


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Fingers crossed for Opp Buzz!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Yikes - didn't see that coming! Nice recovery


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

WFP is amazing  

PS you're all wrong about Oli he's divine


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Aoife ping ping through Huntsmans


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			WFP is amazing  

PS you're all wrong about Oli he's divine 

Click to expand...

Agreed about WFP

OT - you're welcome to him!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Come on Buzz


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Opposition Buzz, God I love this horse!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Opposition Buzz is a star!  Go Nicola!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			WFP is amazing  

PS you're all wrong about Oli he's divine 

Click to expand...

On your own lol!!!!!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Opp buzz!!!!!!!!!! Yay
		
Click to expand...

been looking forward to this have even given up pretence of working like aiofe and both her horses as well especially for a first time


----------



## daveismycat (24 April 2011)

woo, here comes Opposition Buzz!  And I reeeeeally need to pee!


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			WFP is amazing  

PS you're all wrong about Oli he's divine 

Click to expand...


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

Go Buzz


----------



## LizzyandToddy (24 April 2011)

Not sure what glue WFP is using but where can i get some?!?!?!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ollie divine as in you need lots of vino to look at him?


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Aoife great ride


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Well done aoife xx


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			On your own lol!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Defo!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Right, will watch Opp Buzz then best go do my own pony!! 

But I want to see Lauren Shannon's second round, and Asdale Cruise Master, and Mary King...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

So love buzz xxx


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

oh just stay kirstyhen! The horse doesn't wear a watch


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Nicola! No toilet breaks for the next 10 min


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Buzz is a star


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Can she not wait a little longer K???? Im keeping mine waiting for her poison (Gastrogard)!!! Im sure she wont mind!!!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

BOING! Buzz is having a whale of a time!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Right, will watch Opp Buzz then best go do my own pony!! 

But I want to see Lauren Shannon's second round, and Asdale Cruise Master, and Mary King... 

Click to expand...

Should be ok for a few mins more???


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

feeling sorry for poor oli! the stick he's getting


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Does buzz have springs rather than shoes ;-))


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Hehe no probs if i'm on my own as an Oli T fan, the less competition the better   Lol


Opp Buzz looking fab, Cool Mountain too


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

Come on Opposition Buzz!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

HAve to say big Thumbs up to the Beeb for the coverage today


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Rockstar reception for Will


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Great round by WFP.

How tight is it at the top!! Tomorrow will be an intersting day


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Love that the cheer WFP got on finishing was largely female 
Amazing round.


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

wow ping


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Wheeee! Go Opp Buzz!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Ah Ok I'll stay!  Pony and OH's dinner will just have to wait


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Ears pricked & off he gallops


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Wheeee! Go Opp Buzz!
		
Click to expand...

Love Buzz!!!!!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			OH's dinner will just have to wait 

Click to expand...

Ah you mean i was meant to be cooking tonight for the OH?
Whoops!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

God he is just sooooo pingy!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ours are still out munching happily. Sit back & enjoy


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ah Ok I'll stay!  Pony and OH's dinner will just have to wait 

Click to expand...

Took so much arm twisting!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Nah, OH is cooking (as always ) but he will just have to wait for me to ride first


----------



## Tinkerbee (24 April 2011)

I love love LOVE Opposition Buzz


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Boing!


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Buzz is such fun to watch


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

I want one like that!!!!


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ah Ok I'll stay!  Pony and OH's dinner will just have to wait 

Click to expand...

That's the spirit!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Through the water - whizzz


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Can someone tell me what happened camilla speirs please?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

What was Ollies dressage score?


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ah Ok I'll stay!  Pony and OH's dinner will just have to wait 

Click to expand...

let OH fend for himself.    mine hasput our dinner on - he got fed up waiting.  i would have sent him to do ponies to but I had to move them to a new field.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Looks like Ollie's got that new RS x P2 on?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Nah, OH is cooking (as always ) but he will just have to wait for me to ride first 

Click to expand...

Well trained, like it


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Oli doesnt have a P2 on does he???


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

interesting olli not wearing his point2

come on buzz


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooo Go Oli  

*waves solitary flag for Townend*


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

is it my eyes or is OT wearing a hitair not a P2?!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

whoop back just in time to watch ot off, what have I missed?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			What was Ollies dressage score?
		
Click to expand...

40.5 I think


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oh no for Aoife!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Can someone tell me what happened camilla speirs please?
		
Click to expand...

Fell at the L200's now en route to hospital we believe. PSJAJ OK though


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

40.5 which means he will be going for it


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Can someone tell me what happened camilla speirs please?
		
Click to expand...

Fell at fence 18, Jiff is ok & Camilla was having medical treatment


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Thanks peanutbutterdragon


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Think Ollie's wearing the combined one as I saw the lanyard was still there. 

Buzz is such a star


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			What was Ollies dressage score?
		
Click to expand...

40.5 he was in 7th before XC


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Thanks nicole


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Can someone tell me what happened camilla speirs please?
		
Click to expand...

Had a fall at the L200s, was a very long hold on course (didn't show the fall on tv). Not sure whether she was taken to hospital or not.


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Can someone tell me what happened camilla speirs please?
		
Click to expand...

Been taken to hospital was the last message, we don't know why, poss a check up, can't confirm that


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Whoop and the lovely Opp buzz finish!


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Go Nicola!


----------



## daveismycat (24 April 2011)

love love love Buzz!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Yeahh.......... Go go go go nicola xxxxx


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Go Nicola!!!!
Yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Yesssssss Nicola


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

YES, YES, YES!!!! Fantastic round!! Well done Buzz and Nicola!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

What a fantastic little horse!!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

WOOOOOO! Loce Opposition Buzz and Nicola! So deserving! Would love them to win


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

daveismycat said:



			love love love Buzz!   

Click to expand...

this this and this


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Buzz decided to take one out there!


----------



## fidleyspromise (24 April 2011)

well done nicola and buzz


----------



## LizzyandToddy (24 April 2011)

Buzz don't you dare give me another heart attack like that again at the last!! Decided that i'm supporting Nicola tomorrow! really deserves the win!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Well done Nicola!!!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

What a fab finish, she looked so thrilled


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Wee tear in my eye - says so much about a rider when they appreciate their horse


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Pooh I am s excited for Mary king and Toddy again...woooop!!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

I hope the horse is ok!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Well that's me in a soggy mess - what a finish and what a reception!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

4 to go and they're the best in the world


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Hee hee Opposition Buzz looks like he has only just warmed up!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Stupid iPad...meant to write ooooooooh but it took it upon itself to assume I wanted to spell pooh...


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

Oli T looking class, he's a brilliant xc rider these days


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

I hope Piggy does well too


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Anyone else's BBC online coverage freezing just as horses jump?  So annoying


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

What a line!!!  He may be a pleb, but that was pretty awesome riding and what a horse!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

ooo Ollie is such a risk taker, this is a nice round....exciting!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			What a line!!!  He may be a pleb, but that was pretty awesome riding and what a horse!
		
Click to expand...

haha, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

LOL when commentator was saying 'he's so beautiful' I was going 'oh he really is'...before I realised she was talking about horse not Oli 

Piggy French riding so skillfully.
Can't wait for MK and MT


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			What a line!!!  He may be a pleb, but that was pretty awesome riding and what a horse!
		
Click to expand...

this!!! But go Jakkata!!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)




----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Nearly olly


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Very lucky there for Ollie


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Very lucky there oli!


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

OMG Oli! Well recovered!!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Fliipin eck Oli!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Oli's horse looks very fluent and ....cripes... flipping heck! Well sat!!


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			What a line!!!  He may be a pleb, but that was pretty awesome riding and what a horse!
		
Click to expand...

agree! his riding is impressing me nowadays....

would love nicola to win


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I don't think I'd want to be riding a horse that didn't pick it's knees up!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Flamin' aida Oli!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			ooo Ollie is such a risk taker, this is a nice round....exciting!
		
Click to expand...

eeekkk at the water just out of curiosity pleb due to looks or ...?


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Jakkata made that ditch complex look like nothing, flawless.


Nice save oli


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Jakkata looks forward and strong


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 April 2011)

measles said:



			Wee tear in my eye - says so much about a rider when they appreciate their horse
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! Little tear in my eye too! Makes me smile when they make such a fuss of the horse for the hard work. The ones that just sit there punching the air basking in the glory with no pat for neddy are bum holes.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Piggy doesn't look too happy?


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

what have i missed guys? whos ontop now?

Oh ****!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

oli's horse is terrifying in oooooo


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Dear goodness - Oli is off


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Oli off!!


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Devestated for him! He was riding beautifully


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

oh look, ACM has left another leg...


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Oh no!!! Another one down  both look ok though!!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oh!!! Bl**dy hell!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

God to ACM, he really doesnt pick his feet up!!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Poor oli  unfortunatley it was coming


----------



## daveismycat (24 April 2011)

ACM isn't one I'd want to be riding!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Well that looked like it could have happened 3 or 4 times before it actually did. Unlucky Oli, nowt you could do about that.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Ohh Ollie! Horse looks knackered!

And yup, I was right, RS/P2 combined - nice to see it working though.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ick poor oli.  I think leaving legs that often would scare me!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

God oli.......!!!! Thank god both ok, exactly what I said about leaving knees!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Hope his horse is ok


----------



## Lolo (24 April 2011)

Eeekkkk- his horse had been leaving a leg left right and centre :/ Luck finally ran out... fingers crossed horse is okay.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

That all went very horrible - hope both are OK


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2011)

Big shame, Oli was riding very well.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Crikey - poor Oli, they were going so well!


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2011)

#### Oli!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Ooof, to me that is not a 4* horse, or at least not today, just leaving too many legs/knees.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

YAY Mary next!!1


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Ollie's horse just left his off fore


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

genuinely feel sorry for Oli, bloody horse's fault that I'm afraid, it left so many, was just a bit weary and leg happy....  poor guy, bet he will be so annoyed


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Wow Mary kings horse looks fantastic!! Should be a good round!!


----------



## Chellebean (24 April 2011)

Ouch that looked painful


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Piggy having a great round - Mary ready to start!!   Goooo Mary!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I don't think I'd want to be riding a horse that didn't pick it's knees up!
		
Click to expand...

Can certainly understand WFP saying if a horse ever leaves a leg its off his yard that week. Ollies horse looks knackered, one piece of luck too many!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Is Mary grinning there?


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Right Mary - kick on girl!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Come on Mary with your oldskool style!!


----------



## Shrimp (24 April 2011)

Eek poor ollie, ACM looked rather puffed
Jakata and Piggy look very classy though 
And as always, a smile on Marys face!


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

ACM is no badders horse really is he, shame, he looks absolutely poggered as well


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Go Mary!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Mary and Cavvy underway! Just love seeing her ride and IC is fabulous. Looked raring (or should I say rearing  ) to go in the start box!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Imperial Cavalier was off like a robber's dog!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Ok question time - do you think that because the fences are more "horse friendly" eg. The waves into the lake, does it encourage horses to be slower to pick up in front?


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			Wow Mary kings horse looks fantastic!! Should be a good round!!
		
Click to expand...

they are definitely off to a good start  how old is mary these days out of curiosity


----------



## kirstyhen (24 April 2011)

Come on Mary!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

It looked like IC wasn't going in start box then!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Love Jakatta but he looks strong!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Piggy still pinging
behind the clock, tiring a bit


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

How many left to run? (Start work at 6 and havn't even got changed yet   )


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

When's Lenamore on course?

3 to go - Caroline Powell, Mark Todd and Andrew Nicholson


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Cash said:



			Mary and Cavvy underway! Just love seeing her ride and IC is fabulous. Looked raring (or should I say rearing  ) to go in the start box!
		
Click to expand...

Think he's 'Archie'. 'Cavvy' was Call again Cavalier IIRC.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Wish they'd show Lenamore


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Ok question time - do you think that because the fences are more "horse friendly" eg. The waves into the lake, does it encourage horses to be slower to pick up in front?
		
Click to expand...

that horse was lucky at the lake because it was forgiving - it fails at the fences designed to catch out a looser leg - look at it last year at Rolex (please tell me that was the same horse!) where it broke his collarbone? He left a leg at a fence designed to test that, and he flipped. 

I'm all for the waves, think they are brilliant, and Mark Phillips has said he's not going to get rid of them untill they completely break!!! (I hope again I've not got the name wrong LOL)


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Come on Piggy


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

cloball said:



			they are definitely off to a good start  how old is mary these days out of curiosity
		
Click to expand...

50 this June


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

She's 49 according to the badminton app


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Ok question time - do you think that because the fences are more "horse friendly" eg. The waves into the lake, does it encourage horses to be slower to pick up in front?
		
Click to expand...

makes you wonder, they get away with it once, maybe twice but then meet a fence that isn't that forgivng and leaving a leg becomes a problem


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Poor Oli, that was nasty. Horse not picking up properly. MK off to a good start.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Next I thought, well done Piggy.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

teapot said:



			When's Lenamore on course?

3 to go - Caroline Powell, Mark Todd and Andrew Nicholson
		
Click to expand...

He's on now according to HH commentary


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go piggy, only 3rd though. Want nicola to win xxx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Well done Piggy!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

rhino said:



			Think he's 'Archie'. 'Cavvy' was Call again Cavalier IIRC.
		
Click to expand...

Oops I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Ooooh AN pinged that!


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Andrew Nicholson's horse is stunning! Are Oli and his horse ok?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Can anyone go infront of nicola??


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

IC looking perky & strong


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Does Mary's leg EVER move - I could watch it all day!


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Really wish they would show Lenamore!!


----------



## angelish (24 April 2011)

whats happening to caroline/lenamoor


----------



## LadyRascasse (24 April 2011)

have they shown any footage of lenamore?


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

This is the most exciting part of the day!!! 

Go Mary! Go Andrew! Go Caroline! Go Toddy!!
 Lol


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Can anyone go infront of nicola??
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so now Ollie has fallen


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

love Mary grinning away!


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Ick AN!!   

Go Caroline!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Does Mary's leg EVER move - I could watch it all day!
		
Click to expand...

And does she ever stop smiling! Definitely one of my fave riders
Lovely through the sunken road..


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Good stickability there by mr n xx


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Andrew N


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

ANs horse appears to be a little "blegh" lets hope he focus' more


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

Nicola's in 2nd anyway and MT is on a 36.8


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Lenamore looking good & insdie the time


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Boo to now showing Lenamore, love that little horse


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Not impressed with Lenamore coverage, was so looking forward to watching him.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Thats an incredibly jazzy hat on Caroline...


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Why didn't they show any footage of lenamore :-(( glad they finished though


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

We saw none of Lenamore :-(


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Just over the last then - would have liked to have seen more of their round


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

And why didn't we get to see CP and Lenamore?


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

See what toddy does


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Lenamore clear and inside the time, what a wonderful horse, just wish they had shown it!


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Lol at commentator about Toddy..'Does he have a hearing aid on? I joke'  Banterrrr


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Mary means business


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I love how MK just leaves the horses heads alone xx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Peep in the ditch


----------



## mahonenx (24 April 2011)

Would love MT to win


----------



## applestroodle (24 April 2011)

Gutter didn't see CP!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Go land vision, a friend of a friend owned him before oli xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I love how MK just leaves the horses heads alone xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes! One of the things I admire most about her style - along with the incredible lower leg position


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

If MT goes clear in the time he could.
Marys IC leaving a leg!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Mary is such an inspiration!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Oooh - sticky there for Imperial Cavalier!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

That sounded a bit uncomfortable on IC back legs xx


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

What have I missed - power went off just as Ruth Edge started - only just back on now  can someone please give me a potted update?


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Careful at the last Mary!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Go Mary kick on lady!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

What a cheer for Mary!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

And a standing ovation!!


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

That was a bit close MT!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Hurrah! Mary is an absolute star  Love the rockstar reception from the crowd!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Ooh MT took a rail off the eggs!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Toddy's the master at this game


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Now that's what a horse SHOULD look like when it's finished- tired but perky

Well done MK


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 April 2011)

Jane_Lou said:



			What have I missed - power went off just as Ruth Edge started - only just back on now  can someone please give me a potted update?
		
Click to expand...

Ruth retired, 2 stops and oli T crashed with ACM as he kept leaving legs!! Caroline P did a nice round


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Mary home safe.  Relief...


----------



## vallin (24 April 2011)

Nicest bit of riding I've seen from Mary for  a while, really nice tow watch!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

What great shape imperial cav is in - looked like he could have gone round again! 

COME ON TODDY!!!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Fab to see Toddy back - what a great afternoons viewing!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Ooh MT took a rail off the eggs!
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean penalties?


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

AN looking good...


----------



## daveismycat (24 April 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Ruth retired, 2 stops and oli T crashed with ACM as he kept leaving legs!! Caroline P did a nice round
		
Click to expand...

And opposition buzz boing boing ping clear inside the time making it look like a pony club hunter trial.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Come on Toddy!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

vallin said:



			Nicest bit of riding I've seen from Mary for  a while, really nice tow watch!
		
Click to expand...

this loved the finish brought tear to my eye


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Look at that time!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Andrew in to 3rd!!
Wow


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Pippipony I'm pretty sure he won't, horse landed a bit close which took it off


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

If anyone can nurse that horse round Toddy can but he's not looking as bold as I'd like to see


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Phew - thanks.  Badminton live scoreboard has her as 3rd


----------



## jnb (24 April 2011)

Has AN got penalties then? how many? BBC commentators haven't said anything? Confused.com


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Looks like he's tiring xx


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Looks tired, though.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

I don't think he should carry on...


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Little grey's looking rather tired...


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

this horse looks tired as


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Looking v tired.


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Ooh come on toddy, get him home safe


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

What a great afternoon, it's been lovely watching it with you all! Can't wait for the show-jumping!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Very tired


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2011)

Well recovered, that was sticky


----------



## measles (24 April 2011)

Land Vision is exhausted. Hope he gets home safe


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Come on Toddy, nice and safely now


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2011)

feel like there are more very tired looking horses than usual


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

Mmm, not sure if should pull up, I don't know xx


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

Go Mark go!! Really needs to belt this one home now! 

I do wonder how many will fail the trot up tomorrow...been some serious scrappy jumps throughout the day


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Land Vision a bit tired, but Toddy nursing him home.


----------



## jules89 (24 April 2011)

thanks for a lovely afternoon everyone, very civilised, and luckily no fights   

Still think this horse is very tired...

Back off for a stupid drive back to uni now, 2 hours of boredom here I come!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

I take that back, he seemed to pick up a bit xx


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Found that sticky jump over the log and the effort to get him over the next very uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Thank Goodness...


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

Oh huge sigh of relief to see him home safe


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2011)

Very tired!

Will be intersting to see the vetting tomorrow!  Some grooms are in for long nights i think!


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

Another one being pushed into the garage! God help them if it had been any hotter there today - not impressed


----------



## amage (24 April 2011)

Poor Land Vision...another drunk tired horse!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2011)

Right off to do the nags and dogs, have loved this thread.  Usually miss xc live when its on a Saturday so this has been a real treat.


----------



## only_me (24 April 2011)

Aprilblossom I'm glad he didn't belt the horse home - was tired and needed nursing not chasing.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

Well done Toddy!!!  I was riding that with him!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			What a great afternoon, it's been lovely watching it with you all! Can't wait for the show-jumping!
		
Click to expand...

Agree! Though GRR to tomorrow not being a holiday in Scotland, gonna miss the sj


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2011)

Jumped straight off him, too.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

As he stands he was ok, if the course was a couple minutes longer, in that case he should have pulled up but here I think he was ok to carry on- he wasn't exactly beating the horse over the finish line!!

Good on him for throwing himself straight off


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			As he stands he was ok, if the course was a couple minutes longer, in that case he should have pulled up but here I think he was ok to carry on- he wasn't exactly beating the horse over the finish line!!

Good on him for throwing himself straight off
		
Click to expand...

Yep I agree, although there were a couple of moments which like I said made uncomfortable viewing he obviously didn't force him on.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Land Vision was very tired, but impressed with how MT nursed him home, he still had his ears pricked, and MT jumped straight off so he could be cooled down.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (24 April 2011)

It's been a fantastic afternoon girls - thanks for your company!  Roll on SJ - I might be watching from behind the sofa tomorrow


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Dear god it's close!! 

Should be interesting tomorrow!!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2011)

Lovely afternoon and thanks to the BBC too


----------



## lindsayH (24 April 2011)

rhino said:



			Agree! Though GRR to tomorrow not being a holiday in Scotland, gonna miss the sj 

Click to expand...

That's rubbish!


----------



## teagreen (24 April 2011)

And people have a go at racing  That horse was absolutely knackered, crawled over a fence and what does he do? Gets stuck into it with his whip AND they all have spurs on. I don't have much problem with eventing, but I have a problem with people who shout about how cruel racing is and they're quite happy to watch this.


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

rhino said:



			Agree! Though GRR to tomorrow not being a holiday in Scotland, gonna miss the sj 

Click to expand...

It is!  It's the only BH we get at my work.


----------



## mollichop (24 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			It's been a fantastic afternoon girls - thanks for your company!  Roll on SJ - I might be watching from behind the sofa tomorrow 

Click to expand...

It's a date!


----------



## Jane_Lou (24 April 2011)

A lovely afternoon - just gutted we lost power for over an hour so I missed so much  Will be interesting to see which horses are withdrawn over night.


----------



## Llewellyn (24 April 2011)

Thank you for watching with me made it more interesting. Can't wait for tomorrow. No nails by Tuesday!


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Aprilblossom I'm glad he didn't belt the horse home - was tired and needed nursing not chasing.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry bad choice of words on my part, I didn't mean it like you interpreted  and when had written that he needed to crack on was before the awkward 'I'm so tired' log... Fair play MT had to work very hard to get him home.

I think if it had been any hotter we'd have seen some _seriously_ uncomfortable horses, glad it wasn't as hot today as yesterday


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2011)

He looks ok now he's finished and the care they get is amazing and like someone said MT jumped off him straight away

it's been fab posting and watching with you guys so thanks, off to walk dog/bath/tea and re-live nicola wilsons round  will keep me smiling for days


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (24 April 2011)

Oh I don't think the last few were pretty by any means, but i dont think he was putting the horse at risk by asking them if him- unlike that other bloke whose horse was on the verge of collapse- no HE was lucky to finish. 

For the horses sake I hope it fails the vetting tomorrow (not marks)


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

lindsayH said:



			That's rubbish! 

Click to expand...

I know, meant I couldn't do my usual visit for xc day as well; would never have got home in time to be able to work tomorrow  Though has been great watching on tv and following the thread


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 April 2011)

back to revision  sj going to be exciting


----------



## Nic (24 April 2011)

Right ladies, off to walk dogs, do horses, eat chinese & drink wine.  See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## rhino (24 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			It is!  It's the only BH we get at my work.
		
Click to expand...

Um, not here it isn't. Had Friday off but schools all back tomorrow in Borders.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

teagreen said:



			And people have a go at racing  That horse was absolutely knackered, crawled over a fence and what does he do? Gets stuck into it with his whip AND they all have spurs on. I don't have much problem with eventing, but I have a problem with people who shout about how cruel racing is and they're quite happy to watch this.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly  He gave it 3 smacks, to make sure it got over the fence safely. After that he didn't touch it with his whip. Yes, horse was tired, but not exhausted, and picked up on the dowhill run. Careful riding got him home, and he jumped off straight away to cool him down. Not very pretty, but did the job. This is a young horse, and probably hasn't done a course at this level before.
Now Frank Osholt on the other hand was VERY lucky to get home, and should have pulled up.


----------



## superpony (24 April 2011)

NinjaPony said:



			Hardly  He gave it 3 smacks, to make sure it got over the fence safely. After that he didn't touch it with his whip. Yes, horse was tired, but not exhausted, and picked up on the dowhill run. Careful riding got him home, and he jumped off straight away to cool him down. Not very pretty, but did the job. This is a young horse, and probably hasn't done a course at this level before.
Now Frank Osholt on the other hand was VERY lucky to get home, and should have pulled up.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## foxyfilly39 (24 April 2011)

Bit up and down on here with peoples criticising riders finishing on tired horses, everyone is quick to put down less well know riders finishing on tired horses. But when Toddy does it, he is 'nursing' the horse home, I have nothing against Mark, I hero worship him, but a tired horse is a tired horse, but I agree where are the stewards pulling up these horses.


----------



## Cash (24 April 2011)

See you all tomorrow so excited.


----------



## FFF (24 April 2011)

Mark's time has been changed and is now leading..


----------



## Alec Swan (24 April 2011)

Six hours,  the thick end of two thousand posts. Blimey!!

Mark Todd,  not just the doyen of eventing,  but he's as good as it gets.  A sympathetic,  and human ride,  on a knackered horse,  and guess what?  The man's in the lead.

*Respect!!*

Alec.


----------



## CastleMouse (24 April 2011)

What a very 'strange' and rather horrible Badminton this year; I certainly wasn't expecting to see Mark Todd in the lead.

It will be interesting to see how many withdraw before showjumping tomorrow.


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

I have to say, I'm gutted that they hardly showed any coverage of Lenamore on course. We had even assumed that he'd been withdrawn, until they showed him right near the end. How lapse not to show last year's Burghley winner...


----------



## marble (24 April 2011)

would just to like to know if the Ground Jury were asleep, or had just not decided to take part in the cross-country today.  as I understand it, the rules state that they have the powers to stop any horse on the course if they consider it to be over-ridden, abused or just tired.  There were quite a few horses who were a sorry sight at the finish, and more upsetting, obviously tired out trying to jump (or not) the quarry.  Could a more knowledgeable person on here tell me why said horses were not stopped?


----------



## CastleMouse (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			I have to say, I'm gutted that they hardly showed any coverage of Lenamore on course. We had even assumed that he'd been withdrawn, until they showed him right near the end. How lapse not to show last year's Burghley winner... 

Click to expand...

I agree - They didn't show much of the Irish riders either; in fact we didn't see ANY of Michael Ryan's round and he went clear in what will probably be his last Badminton with Old Road.


----------



## AFlapjack (24 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			I have to say, I'm gutted that they hardly showed any coverage of Lenamore on course. We had even assumed that he'd been withdrawn, until they showed him right near the end. How lapse not to show last year's Burghley winner... 

Click to expand...

Me too!! I sat in front of the TV all afternoon to only watch him jump the last!!


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

foxyfilly39 said:



			Bit up and down on here with peoples criticising riders finishing on tired horses, everyone is quick to put down less well know riders finishing on tired horses. But when Toddy does it, he is 'nursing' the horse home, I have nothing against Mark, I hero worship him, but a tired horse is a tired horse, but I agree where are the stewards pulling up these horses.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is quite true. It was well recognised that Land Vision was very tired but after the quarry he didn't look dangerous and Toddy is such a talented rider than he got the horse back safely. The German rider on the other hand was not riding that sympathetically and the horse was absolutely dead on it's feet, horrible to watch, and he stayed on the horses back for an age after. So I don't think it was a case of him being a less well known rider, just a poorer display of horsemanship.


----------



## mbequest (24 April 2011)

Some of Michaels round was definitely shown....


----------



## Katie_B (24 April 2011)

CastleMouse said:



			I agree - They didn't show much of the Irish riders either; in fact we didn't see ANY of Michael Ryan's round and he went clear in what will probably be his last Badminton with Old Road.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I was also very gutted. I suppose they have to appeal to the masses with the really big names, but Lennamore is so popular! I suppose we should just be glad that the BBC show any XC at all...


----------



## Santa_Claus (24 April 2011)

Well my phone has played silly buggers all day and as am on mobile I'm not reading 46 pages!!!

An 'interesting' day that is for sure. I sat at the lake all day and was surprised at how many were knackered at that point never mind the end! Saw camilla's fall which was nasty. Horse was going too fast and despite camilla's best attempts to slow it up it wasn't listening and they went flying. Have a very scary pic of the fall. Has anyone heard news of her or Elizabeth powers?!  Or infact any of the horses as well as several were not sound after falls?!


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			I don't think that is quite true. It was well recognised that Land Vision was very tired but after the quarry he didn't look dangerous and Toddy is such a talented rider than he got the horse back safely. The German rider on the other hand was not riding that sympathetically and the horse was absolutely dead on it's feet, horrible to watch, and he stayed on the horses back for an age after. So I don't think it was a case of him being a less well known rider, just a poorer display of horsemanship.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Just what I was trying to say.


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

mbequest said:



			Some of Michaels round was definitely shown....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure I saw some.


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 April 2011)

My bl**dy horse jumped out again just before the last few!! Have read all of the replies and read that Oli fell off due to a very careless ACM. Which jump was this?
Thanks


----------



## marble (24 April 2011)

Shrek-Eventing-SW said:



			My bl**dy horse jumped out again just before the last few!! Have read all of the replies and read that Oli fell off due to a very careless ACM. Which jump was this?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

sorry Shrek, but I think you will find, that it, was a very tired ACM, yes he had dragged a leg a couple of times, but he was tired, and it was at the Quarry, 2nd part.... When he stood up, I could have cried, he looked completely out of it.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 April 2011)

If I said Frank Osholt, I made a mistake. I meant Andreas Ostholt. He rode appalling IMO.


----------



## kickonchaps (24 April 2011)

Completely agree, should have withdrawn, and I hope the horse has the common sense to trot up a bit TOO stiff tomorrow so he doesn't have to showjump!! If I was Oli I'd also be a little concerned about ACM too, he looks like a major risk for another RF


----------



## FFF (24 April 2011)

ACM hasnt looked right since Kentucky imo. Seems a bit hesitant and leaving odd legs when he can't really see the landing side/drops. I think with Oli pushing him hard ealier, he just didn't have time to get his confidence back


----------



## kickonchaps (24 April 2011)

FFF said:



			ACM hasnt looked right since Kentucky imo. Seems a bit hesitant and leaving odd legs when he can't really see the landing side/drops. I think with Oli pushing him hard ealier, he just didn't have time to get his confidence back
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, and you can tell Oli's concerned from the route he took through the sunken road, he clearly knows that's a horse that has a tendency to drop a leg


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2011)

ACM had a very ropey time through the water, shortly before their fall


----------



## sonjafoers (24 April 2011)

NinjaPony said:



			If I said Frank Osholt, I made a mistake. I meant Andreas Ostholt. He rode appalling IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This is being mentioned on other threads but he rode terribly and should have been stopped. If I remember correctly I've seen him ride before & he was exactly the same. Disgusting, how he has qualified is beyond me but lets hope we don't see him again. Riding like that gives the sport a bad name.


----------



## PuzzlePatch (24 April 2011)

sonjafoers said:



			This is being mentioned on other threads but he rode terribly and should have been stopped. If I remember correctly I've seen him ride before & he was exactly the same. Disgusting, how he has qualified is beyond me but lets hope we don't see him again. Riding like that gives the sport a bad name.
		
Click to expand...

And when he finished he didn't jump off intermediately when his horse looked as if it could have collapsed with tiredness . . Toddy showed him how it should be done and dismounted v.quickly.


----------



## Vizslak (24 April 2011)

http://blog.badminton-horse.co.uk/
this is a nice little vid to watch for those not seen it, particularly Alice at the end, her grin couldnt be any bigger, despite the P2 embarrassment!


----------



## gillianfleming (24 April 2011)

Was gutted to just see Caroline and Lenamore only over the last fence.

But loved seeing her on her earlier horse Boston Two Tip, have been following him for years.


----------



## MollyMoomin (24 April 2011)

Thanks Vislak, that was a lovely video


----------



## Amelia27 (24 April 2011)

Once again I ended up seeing very little of the jumping as too busy spending money :-( I did see the awful fall of Mandiba, awful rider judgement, he should have been pulled up before it got to that, the rider didn't even look bothered that her horse was in a bad way!
Some seriously bad riding, I'm surprised there weren't any more serious injuries. But there were also some class rounds and not just from the more experienced riders, many young riders really showed some skill and talent. Hope all injured horses and riders recover well x


----------



## OneInAMillion (24 April 2011)

Is there a link to Oli's fall anywhere? :/


----------



## SusieT (25 April 2011)

....


----------



## Cyrus (25 April 2011)

Was at the Quarry yesterday and knew the way ACM came over the first log that he wasn't clearing the next and put my head in my hands, friend got a pic of him going over 2nd and he literally caught his leg after leaving it behind Oliver was never gonna be able to pick him up from that one


----------

